# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2009



## Dan (31 Ago 2009 às 23:39)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2009 às 00:06)

Boa noite .

Por aqui já se nota um fresquinho agradável acompanhado de vento a soprar de fraco a moderado.

T: *25,8ºC*
HR: *41%*


----------



## amarusp (1 Set 2009 às 07:48)

Bom dia, 
manhã bastante mais fresca, céu com alguns cirrus.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,5ºC.

16,6ºc de mínima no 1º de Setembro.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Bons dias !

Finalmente algum alivío no ambiente infernal que por aqui andou nos ultimos dias mas isso já foi o mês passado...já lá vai.

Agora vamos ao mês de setembro,que é o mês já de alguns contrastes,chuva onde é que anda,,e,também ,espero não ser muito,mas também é mês para pregar alguma partida,quanto a ,não nos vamos livrar alguns dias.

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.4ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (1 Set 2009 às 13:36)

Oliveira do Hospital 
Céu muito nublado, num misto de nuvens baixas e cirrus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2009 às 14:14)

O céu por aqui já querer dar mostras de querer ficar limpo para a tarde,pelos menos já se nota a W.

Vento continua fraco,com actuais 30.3ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2009 às 15:40)

Por aqui o céu mantém-se nublado e tenho mesmo impressão de que há alggum tipo de neblina junto ao solo (ma só se nota se olhar uns 2/3km para lá de mim).
É difícil explicar... em principio pensei que fosse fumo, mas não me cheira a nada.


Sigo então com:
T: *31,8ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1013,2mb/hPa*

Altura aprox. das nuvens: *2702m*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2009 às 18:57)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a tarde já foi de muito sol,já com uma temperatura digna de se andar na rua há vontade .

Neste momento o céu está mais nublado a Sul, e menos por aqui,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 28.0ºC e 38% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.1ºC / 31.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 20:10)

. 


Algum fumo, 23,0ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens por agora.


.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Set 2009 às 21:24)

Boas,

Já se nota o fresco. Durante os dias passados, tive mínimas que foram superiores há temperatura que tenho agora.

T: *23,2ºC*
HR:* 43%*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2009 às 21:31)

Duas mensagem que coloquei por volta das 20:00h, ainda no tópico de Agosto...:

Resumo do dia 31/8/2009:

Neblina.
Fumo e nevoeiro durante todo o dia, devido à presença de inversão térmica, que aprisionou o fumo dos incêndios nas redondezas.
Vento em geral fraco a moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 15 a 20km/h do quadrante W, rodando para SW durante a tarde, e tornando-se forte, na ordem dos 35km/h.

Tºmáx:30.4ºC
Tºmín:16.7ºC
Tºméd:25.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:39.6km/h
Horas de sol:11.8h
Média HR:43.6%
Visibilidade média:8.1km

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoje o dia acordou com muito nevoeiro, muita nuvem, especialmente de média altitude, como altocumulus, chegando mesmo a ocorrer pequenos chuviscos...

Agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por altocumulus e altostratus.

Actuais 16.4ºC(), 69%HR e 1017.2hPa.

----------------------------------------------------------------------


Neste momento o céu está limpo.

Actuais 15.9ºC() e 71% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2009 às 21:56)

Boas noites!

Há tanto tempo que não sentia lá fora um fresco tão natural ...sentia  sim..mas artificial,na minha casa,depois de tantos dias,as máquinas também precisam de descanso,e na conta da luz....

Portanto,há que abrir as janelas hoje,para,entrar fresco natural,enquanto dá .

Actuais 20.7ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (1 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Noite bem fresca: 12,7ºC, como na últuma madrugada o nevoeiro deve aparecer nos vales de Loriga e Alva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2009 às 23:19)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.8ºC e 54% de HR.


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 23:47)

Céu limpo e 18,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,6ºC / 26,2ºC


.


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2009 às 00:41)

Por agora termino.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e:
T: *19,2ºC*
HR: *55%*
PA: *1015,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2009 às 07:46)

boas 
por aqui o dia veio com ceu limpo. estao alguns bancos de
nevoeiro sobre o rio que se vao estendendendo. afectando as zonas envolventes. 
a noite foi fresquinha deu para afrefecer a casa
a MIN: 11.6ºC
actual: 12.2ºC HR: 50%


----------



## amarusp (2 Set 2009 às 08:00)

Céu muito nublado por cirrus.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens e 16,1ºC.

10,5ºC de mínima.



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes !

Hoje o ambiente por aqui está a ser uma maravilha .

No céu algumas nuvens altas,vento muito calmo.

Actuais 25.2ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2009 às 13:19)

Algumas nuvens altas e 22,9ºC por agora.



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2009 às 14:45)

Neste momento o céu mais limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.8ºC e 24% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Set 2009 às 14:56)

Boas Tardes!

Céu pouco nublado.

Vento por vezes moderado.

Temp. 21.5ºC (mais um dia fresquinho a contrastar com o FDS)


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2009 às 15:36)

Resumo do dia 1/9/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado por altostratus e altocumulus, temporariamente muito nublado e ecom bancos de nevoeiro localizados durante a manhã.
Vento em geral fraco durante  amnhã(até 15km/h),tornando-se moderadoa a forte de W, com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h.

Tºmáx:24.6ºC
Tºmín.12.2ºC
Tºméd:16.9ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:32.4km/h
Horas de sol:11.5h
HR média:78.5%


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2009 às 16:30)

Por qui e agorao céu está replecto de cirrus e cirrocumulus, depois duma manhã de nevoeiro e de altocumulus.

Actuais 21.5ºC e 42% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2009 às 19:41)

Boas tardes !

Céu com algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco W/NW.

Actuais 23.0ºC e 36% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.8ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2009 às 20:48)

Por cá depois duma tarde de nuvens altas, eis que agora A W está uma concentração de altocumulus lenticularis e stratocumulus perlucidus lenticularis, a amover-se para S.

Actuais 17.2ºC, 1018.6hPa e 65% de HR.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2009 às 21:48)

Extremos de hoje:

10,5ºC / 25,5ºC 



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2009 às 22:16)

Boas noites !

Mais uma noite boa para resfrescar a casa .

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 19.0ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (2 Set 2009 às 22:19)

Temperatura actual de 12,7º C
Mínima de 8,8ºC.
Céu limpo


----------



## Z13 (2 Set 2009 às 22:21)

*18,4ºC* por agora...

Hoje já regressamos ás mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC.... bem bom!!!


Extremos de hoje  *9,8ºC  /  26ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Nesta imagem vê se bem as área ardidas neste ano.Impressionante a dimensão dos incêndios no Sabugal e Baião.Também se vê o do Algarve, em Loule. Incrivel:


----------



## *Dave* (2 Set 2009 às 22:38)

Boa noite.

Por aqui está é sem dúvida a noite mais fresca dos últimos tempos.

T: *19,9ºC*
HR: *42%*
PA: *1015,6mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2009 às 23:37)

Tudo calmo por aqui.

Actuais 18.7ºC e 53% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2009 às 00:16)

Por aqui o dia 3 começa com:
T: *18,9ºC*
HR: *51%*
PA: *1015,5mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Set 2009 às 02:53)

Por aqui o céu ficou encoberto neste momento, nuvens estas, talvez "empurradas" pelo vento fraco (5 km/h de N), a temperatura está nos 15.9°C e a HR nos 72%. Temperaturas fresquinhas neste 2° dia de Setembro: Mín. 11.3°C e Máx. 22.1°C.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Aqui o dia começou por apresentar algumas nuvens, mas já se dissipou quase tudo. Sigo com:
T: *22,9ºC*
HR: *51%*
PA: *1016,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2009 às 11:39)

Céu limpo e 21,6ºC.


Mínima de 16,0ºC.



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui mais um dia maravilha ,não há nada a chatear .

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.3ºC e 44% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Set 2009 às 13:57)

Resumo do dia 2/9/2009:

Céu em geral maioritariamnete nublado por nuvens altas, em especial durante a tarde, sendo por stratocumulus e nuvens médias durante a manhã.
Vento em geral fraco(até 15km/h), sendo moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 35km/h, durante  atarde e soprando de W e N.
Neblinamatinal.

Tºmáx:22.4ºC
Tºmín:9.4ºC
Tºméd:14.6ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:36.0km/h
Horas de sol:8.7h
HR média:74.9%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2009 às 14:02)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.1ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Set 2009 às 14:46)

Céu limpo, depis dumamnã repleta de stratuse e posteriormente stratocumulus.

Actuais 23.5ºC, 59% de HR  e 1018hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2009 às 16:06)

Boas.

Por aqui a temperatura tem subido lentamente e sigo com:
T: *31,7ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1013,9mb/hpa*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Video webcam "Trancoso", hoje, onde se vê perfeitamente a coluna de fogo do incêndio que a esta hora continua por circunscrever:

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/trancoso/1/video.html?month=09&year=2009&filename=current.flv


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2009 às 19:18)

Boas tardes!

A tarde por aqui já foi de dar mostras que o fresco está para acabar,as temperaturas já se chegaram para a frente.

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 28.2ºC e 36% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.1ºC / 32.4ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2009 às 19:58)

Céu limpo e 23,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,0ºC / 27,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2009 às 21:06)

Boas noites !

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 24.4ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2009 às 22:13)

Neste momento tenho 19,9ºC, 54% e 1017 hPa com céu limpo. A mínima foi de 15,1ºC e a máxima de 25,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2009 às 22:26)

BOAS
por aqui durante o dia o ceu esteve geralmente com ceu limpo, a exepção da parte da manhã que esteve nevoeiro para estas bandas. o nevoeiro levantou por volta das 10h da manhã. deixando o ceu pouco nublado passando a limpo durante a tarde. 
a temperatura subuo um pouco, mas nada demais. a noite foi fresquinha... 

MIN: 11.7ºC
Max: 25.2ºC
actual: 20.2ºC HR: 56%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2009 às 23:42)

Actuais 22.0ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2009 às 23:52)

tudo calmo sem vento ceu limpo
actual: 19.3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Set 2009 às 07:17)

Bom dia! Por aqui o céu está muito nublado ou encoberto, mas esta nebulosidade vinda dos lados do litoral deverá começar a dissipar-se com o passar das horas como é hábito. A temperatura está nos 17.1°C, com o vento muito fraco/nulo.


----------



## amarusp (4 Set 2009 às 07:48)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2009 às 07:50)

bom dia... 
por aqui o dia veio com ceu nublado por stratus. a noite por estes lados ja foi mais quentinha e sem vento. 
a MIN: 17.5ºC
actual: 17.7ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 20,7ºC.


15,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2009 às 12:26)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui mais um dia de verão sem excessos nas temperaturas .

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.2ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2009 às 14:33)

Céu limpo,o vento já vai aparecendo de W.

Actuais 31.2ºC e 23% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Set 2009 às 15:47)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NW. Temperatura nos 25.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2009 às 19:44)

Boas tardes !

A tarde por aqui foi de alguma sensação de algum calor,mas dava para aguentar.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.7ºC e 38% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.2ºC / 32.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Set 2009 às 20:02)

Resumo do dia 3/9/2009:

Céu em geral limpo, sendo nublado por stratus e posteriormente stratocumulus e cumulus até final da manhã.
Vento em geral moderado, com rajada na ordem dos 25 a a30km/h, sendo fraco durante a manhã e soprando do quadrante N.
Nevoeiro matinal.

Tºmáx:25.0ºC
Tºmín:12.4ºC
Tºméd:17.5ºC
Precipitação(mm).0.00
Rajada máxima:32.4km/h
Horas de sol:10.8h
HR méd:73.1%

(a miníma de ontem foi de 9.4ºC e não de 9.5ºC!)


----------



## Mjhb (4 Set 2009 às 20:37)

Por cá depois duma manhã bastante nublada e duma tarde de sol, agora brilham as estrelas...

Actuais 17.6ºC, 68% de HR, 15km/h WNW e 1017.9hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Set 2009 às 21:01)

Por aqui o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNO com a temperatura nos 17.5°C e HR nos 52%, estas condições fazem com que hoje esteja desagradavel na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2009 às 21:50)

Por aqui está uma rica noite de luar ,com ambiente lá fora ainda agradavél e vento fraco.

Actuais 23.0ºc e 47% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Por aqui mantém-se uma brisa bastante agradável...

Sigo com:
T: *22,5ºC*
HR: *42%*
PA: *1015,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2009 às 23:19)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo.

Actuais 21.5ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (4 Set 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite!

Hoje está um belo luar!!!

Neste momento estão *17,4ºC*  e uma HR de *45%*

Os extremos do dia foram *14,5ºC  /  29,2ºC*


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 07:58)

Resumo do dia 4/9/2009:

Céu em geral limpo a pouco nublado, sendo nublado e com nevoeiro até meio da manhã.
Vento me geral fraco a moderado(até 25km/h), sendo forte por vezes com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h, soprando de W a  N.

Tºmáx:25.8ºC
Tºmín:14.3ºC
Tºméd:18.3ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:32.4km/h
Horas de sol:10.6h
HR méd:70.7%


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 08:43)

O sol brilha à muito, mas ainda está muito fresco.
A brisa sopra de N, por vezes W, mas sempre constante...

Actuais 16.9ºC, 77% de HR e 1020.2hPa.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 14,9ºC por agora.


11,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 10:33)

Por cá vento levantou-se, indo agora com mais de 35km/h, de N.

Actuais 17.2ºC, 55% de Hr e e1019.8hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2009 às 10:51)

Bons dias !

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de N.

Actuais 23.6ºC e 42% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2009 às 11:48)

Por aqui o vento já começou abrandar,e a temperatura vai subindo .

Actuais 26.1ºC e 37% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2009 às 12:48)

Tudo calmo !

Actuais 28.2ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 12:52)

Por aqui, este é um dia fresco e com algum vento.

T: *26,3ºC*
HR: *35%*
PA: *1017,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 13:51)

Por cá o sl brilha, appesar de haver já muito fumo, resultante do incêndio que deflagra em Gouveia.
Temperatura ainda fresca:

Actuais 24.1ºC, 30%HR e 1017hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 14:15)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *28,4ºC*
HR: *31%*
PA: *1017,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Set 2009 às 14:43)

*Céu limpo

Vento Fraco de NW.

Temp. 27.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2009 às 15:31)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.6ºC e 27% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 15:44)

Por aqui já aqueceu um pouco...
O céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.

Sigo com:
T: *30,6ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 15:48)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui já aqueceu um pouco...
> O céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
> 
> Sigo com:
> ...



Por aqui o contrário: desceu...

Actuais 26.2ºC, 20% de HR e 1016.5hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 16:56)

A isto é que se chaam montanha russa:

Actuais 28.1ºC, 31% HR:ekk: e 1015.2hPa!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 17:14)

O vento deixou de se fazer sentir e a temperatura subiu um pouco.

T: *31,1ºC*
HR: *23%*
PA: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 19:43)

Por cá o sol já se pôs...

Actuais 24.1ºC, 31% de HR e 1016hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2009 às 20:13)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.9ºC e 26% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.8ºC / 32.9ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *26,6ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1016,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 21:12)

Por cá vão 23.1ºC, a HR a 41% e vento nulo.

A pressão atmosférica caiu para os 1015hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2009 às 21:34)

Boas noites!

O ambiente por aqui ainda continua morno lá fora,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.5ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2009 às 22:40)

Céu limpo e 20,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

11,9ºC / 26,8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 23:05)

Termino aqui o dia de hoje com:
T: *23,4ºC*
HR: *29%*
PA: *1017,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2009 às 23:52)

O ambiente por aqui ainda agradável ,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.6ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2009 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 22,2ºC.


14,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2009 às 11:50)

Bons dias !

Por aqui já se nota que hoje a temperatura vai subir ,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 29.3ºC e 43% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2009 às 12:28)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui este parece ser mais um dia "morno" .

Sigo com:
T: *28,4ºC*
HR: *41%*
PA: *1017,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2009 às 12:57)

Por aqui já se vai colando algumas nuvens no céu ,vento fraco.

Actuais 30.8ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2009 às 14:13)

Boas,

Já começaram a chegar as nuvens. Alguns cúmulos de pequena dimensão.

T: *31,1ºC*
HR: *33%*
PA: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2009 às 14:51)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua tudo calmo .

Actuais 32.8ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2009 às 15:39)

Sem vento,o ambiente lá fora já está a começar azedar .

Actuais 33.8ºC e 27% de HR


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2009 às 17:04)

Boas,

Por aqui o céu continua com algumas nuvens e o vento sopra fraco.

T: *32,9ºC*
HR: *25%*
PA: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 17:30)

Resumo do dia 5/9/2009:

Céu limpo a pouco nublado durante a tarde.
vento em geral moderado a forte durante a manhã, com rajadas na ordem dos 55km/h de E, sendo fraco a moderado até 25km/h durante a tarde e soprando de N.

Tºmáx:28.5ºC
Tºmín:13.1ºC
Tºméd:19.7ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:57.6km/h
Horas de sol:indisponível
HR méd:53.8%


----------



## Z13 (6 Set 2009 às 17:32)

Por aqui continuam *32ºC*.....


A noite foi bem mais fresquinha!!! (mínima de 9.9ºC)


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2009 às 17:36)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui continuam *32ºC*.....
> 
> 
> A noite foi bem mais fresquinha!!! (mínima de 9.9ºC)



Bem , grande amplitude térmica!
Se a máxima aí ficar pelos 32ºC, terá uma amplitude térmica de 22,1ºC .

..........

Por aqui o céu ficou praticamente limpo e o vento deixou de se fazer sentir.

T: *33,2ºC*
HR: *24%*
PA: *1015,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 17:41)

Por cá o céu está repleto de fumo e muitas cumulus e pyrocumulus.

Neste momento estão 29.9ºC, 17% de HR e 1013.2hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2009 às 18:20)

O ambiente por aqui hoje já foi de algum ,e continua ainda neste momento,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 33.7ºC e 25% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.1ºC / 34.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 19:36)

Cada vez o fumo do incêndio que lavra em Penalva do Castelo é maior, e já cobre uma enorme parte do céu.
Neste momento o sol prepara-se para se pôr dentro de 21minutos.

Actuais 24.1ºC, 55% de HR(que grande subida...) e 1015.2hPa.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2009 às 19:53)

Umas pequenas nuvens a SE e 27,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

14,1ºC / 30,1ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Por aqui tenho 23,1ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de W. Os extremos do dia foram 13,8ºC / 28,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Por cá o céu ainda repleto de fumo e o vento a soprar fraco de NE a 9km/h.

Actuais 20.1ºC, 65% de HR e 1016.2hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2009 às 21:52)

Boas noites !

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,vento fraco de W/NW.

Actuais 26.4ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui a noite ainda vai com uma temperatura agradável  ,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.6ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2009 às 07:48)

boas
o dia chegou ceu limpo, com algumas nuvens altas e sem vento. 
a temperatura de noite foi agradavel. 
MIN: 15.3ºC
actual: 17.2ºC 73%
press: 1016 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2009 às 09:44)

Resumo do dia 6/9/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado por nuvens convectivas durante a tarde, sendo limpo durante  mnhã.
Bruma durante a tarde devido aaincêndios florestais nas redondezas.
Vento em geral moderado a forte na ordem dos 35km/h.

Tºmáx:30.9ºC
tºmín:16.1ºC
Tºméd:21.3ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
rajada máx:36.0km/h
Horas de sol:22.9h(ntem e anteontem)
Hr méd:39.6%


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2009 às 11:08)

O sol já torra, e os incêndios continuam. levantando uma bruma castanha na cidade.

Actuais 28.9ºC, 32% HR e 1016.2hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 11:45)

Por aqui o tempo continua seco, mas o dia trouxe muitos nimbostratos (penso que é isso), estando por isso o céu nublado com algumas abertas.

Sigo com:
T: *29,9ºC*
HR: *36%*
PA:* 1017,2mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 12:32)

O céu ficou limpo a Norte e continua nublado a Sul.

Sigo com:
T: *31,2ºC*
HR: *32%*
PA: *1016,9mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes !

O céu hoje por apareceu com algumas nuvens altas,faz com que o ambiente se sente abafado,vento fraco.

Actuais 30.7ºC e 32% de HR.

A miníma desta noite foi de 23.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2009 às 14:33)

Poucas nuvens e 30,5ºC por agora.




.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2009 às 14:34)

Qual nuvens latas qual carapuça...

Por cá vão e vêm muitas cumulus, cada vez maiores,e  cada vez mais perto...
O ambiente está já muito quente  abafado, o que acelera e muito o processo de convecção, que origina estas cumulus!

Actuais 33.1ºC, 20% de Hr e 1014hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2009 às 14:40)

Por aqui o céu continua meio tapado por nuvens altas  juntamente com nuvens de formação,mas pouca coisa,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.5ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 14:58)

Já avisto alguns cúmulos de média dimensão a Norte.
O Sul continua nublado (nuvens altas).

T: *33,0ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1016,6mb/hPa*

Altura aprox. da nuvem: 2726m (nuvens de altura média)


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 15:56)

O céu vai ficando mais nublado e depois de a temperatura ter chegado aos 33,9ºC, desceu agora para os *33,6ºC*.

A humidade relativa continua nos *27%* e a pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer, estando agora nos* 1016,4mb/hPa*.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2009 às 17:41)

boas
por aqui o dia continuou geralmente com o ceu limpo
temporariamente nublapo por nuvens altas. nao houve vento ate agora
mas corre uma fracae quente brisa de direção variavel. 
a temperatura subiu. mesteve um dia bem quente...

MAX: 32.1ºC
actual: 31.7ºC HR: 30%
press: 1013 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 17:53)

Mantém-se quentinho por aqui .
Ainda há algumas nuvens no céu, mas estão a desaparecer...

T: *34,2ºC*
HR: *23%*
PA: *1015,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2009 às 18:27)

Boas tardes !

A tarde por aqui foi a escaldar,algumas nuvens,ainda em grande numero para algumas zonas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 34.3ºC e 28% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.3ºC / 35.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2009 às 21:00)

Por aqui ainda um ambiente muito seco e quente, com bruma e  céu limpo.

Actuais 26.9ºC, 41% de HR e 1012mb.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2009 às 21:23)

O ambiente por aqui ainda continua para o ,nada se mexe.

Actuais 29.9ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2009 às 21:39)

Nuvens altas e 26,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

14,8ºC / 32,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 22:01)

Por aqui o céu já se encontra limpo e o vento sopra fraco.

T: *28,6ºC*
HR: *35%*
PA: *1014,2mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2009 às 22:12)

Por aqui é assim 29.3ºC e 35% de HR.

Esta noite está para durar .


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2009 às 22:12)

tudo calmo. ceu limpo e ausencia de vento
a temperatura esta agradavel... 
actual: 24.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (7 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Noite abafada, por aqui....  *23ºC*

Foi o dia mais quente do mês, com uma máxima de *34,6ºC*

A mínima ficou pelos *12,7ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 22:37)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui é assim 29.3ºC e 35% de HR.
> 
> Esta noite está para durar .



É nesta altura que faz falta um técnico para me explicar o que se está a passar .
Aqui estou a arrefecer, embora lentamente, mas já estou um pouco mais fresco que o ALBIMETEO.
Devo estar a ser influenciado por alguma das zonas mais a Norte .

T: *27,3ºC*
HR: *35%*
PA: *1015,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2009 às 22:41)

Por cá o céu limpo, mas o ambiente ainda muito abafado...

Actualmente sigo com 25.9ºC, 49% de Hr e vento nulo.

Até amanhã...


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Pelo andamento da carruagem, esta noite vou ter mais uma bela mínima.

T: *26,8ºC*
HR: *37%*
PA: *1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Set 2009 às 23:28)

Por aqui a temperatura convida a andar na rua a esta hora, com o termometro ainda a marcar *25.4°C*, a HR está nos 20% e o vento sopra fraco de N. Temperaturas de hoje: 17.3°C/33.0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2009 às 23:53)

A temperatura ainda continua em alta,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.5ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Set 2009 às 02:58)

Por aqui a temperatura lá fora parece não querer baixar, pelo contrário, até sobe ligeiramente, pois está nos *25.7°C*, o que continua baixa é a HR que é inferior 20%. Outro dado interessante é o aparecimento de nebulosidade.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 10:22)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura lá fora parece não querer baixar, pelo contrário, até sobe ligeiramente, pois está nos *25.7°C*, o que continua baixa é a HR que é inferior 20%. Outro dado interessante é o aparecimento de nebulosidade.



Boas.
A nebulosidade faz com que a temperatura não desça tão rápido e por vezes fá-la subir até.
Durante a noite a terra emite calor... mas se houver nuvens esse calor fica "aprisionado" cá.

A mínima aqui não foi além dos *23,3ºC* .

Agora sigo com:
T:* 27,6ºC*
HR: *47%*
PA: *1017,5mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2009 às 12:42)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o céu apareceu com algumas nuvens de manhã,neste momento elas continuam por cá,mas a dar forma de qualquer coisa que ainda está por acontecer ,vamos esperar .

Actuais 31.5ºC e 35% de HR,vento nulo.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 12:43)

Por aqui já está bem quente (para as horas que são), mas tenho a impressão de que não devo subir muito mais.
Estou a ser "invadido" de Norte por nuvens baixas (estratocúmulos, se não me engano) de média dimensão.

T: *31,7ºC*
HR: *33%*
PA: *1016,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2009 às 13:22)

Alguns cumulus e 30,8ºC


Manhã muito quente com 20,9ºC mínima (a mínima mais alta desta Verão).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2009 às 14:14)

O céu continua nublado e disto não sai,o ambiente continua abafado,vento fraco.

Actuais 33.5ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2009 às 14:31)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui já está bem quente (para as horas que são), mas tenho a impressão de que não devo subir muito mais.
> Estou a ser "invadido" de Norte por nuvens baixas (estratocúmulos, se não me engano) de média dimensão.
> 
> T: *31,7ºC*
> ...



Não Dave, não são stratocumulus.
Pelo que tenho visto pelas imagen sde satélite, a vista daqui e até webcams, são cumulus e altocumulus...

Por cá vou passar o resumo para a noite, porque o cenário está animador...

Por aqui o dia acordou com atlocumulus a W e a s, que em manhãs quentes de Verão são pronúncio de tempesatdes durante o dia! É um meio de previsão, que falha pouco.
O céu está maioritariamnete nublado por altocumulus, muito desenvolvidadc verticalmente, talvez com mais de 2/3km de altura entre a base( a cerca de 4km) e o topo( +/- a 7km) e cumulus comngetus e humilis, a evoluírem para cumulunimbus, assim como as altocumulus.
Se isso acontcer(as altocumulus evoluirem para cumulunimbus), surgirão cumulunimbus de média altitude, que são anda mais poderosos que os normais.

Actuais 32.9ºC, 20% de Hr e 1012hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 14:35)

Por aqui o céu ficou quase limpo, mas a Este estão a surgir uma nuvens "engraçadas"  (a seguir posto uma panorâmica ).

T: *33,6ºC*
HR: *28%*
PA:* 1016,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2009 às 14:47)

Por aqui as nuvens negríssimas de N e E começam a aproximar, e já consigo ver clarões pouco nítidos ao longe,(assim como ouvir os trovões) que contrastam muito com o negro profundo...

A temperatura ciu um pouco, masa a Hr subiu para os 26%, que já é um bom pronúncio, assim como a descida da pressão atmsoférica.

Actuais 32.5ºC e 1011.5hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 14:51)

Cá fica o link para a *foto panorâmica* (o centro é voltado para Este).

Aqui já subiu mais um bocado.

T: *34,3ºC*
HR: *27%*


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2009 às 14:58)

*Dave* disse:


> Cá fica o link para a *foto panorâmica* (o centro é voltado para Este).
> 
> Aqui já subiu mais um bocado.
> 
> ...



Piis bem,mas nada do que se compare com oque eu aqui tenho...

Por cá já muitas cumulus e altocumulsu continuam a aevoluír vertivcalmente, surgindo já algumas cumulunimbus, com a típica bigorna, a vir na minha direcção...:S
Vêm-se jáaguaceiros ao longe, e bem fotes, acerca de 60/70km daqui, mas a a aproximarem-se...


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 15:07)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá já muitas cumulus e altocumulsu continuam a aevoluír vertivcalmente, surgindo já algumas cumulunimbus, com a típica bigorna, a vir na minha direcção...:S



Desvia-te da bigorna... pode-te cair em cima .

Por aqui ainda não se reuniram as melhores condições, mas estou confiante lá mais para o final da tarde.

T: *34,3ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA:* 1015,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Set 2009 às 15:26)

Por aqui a tarde segue bem quentinha, com 34.1°C. O céu está muito nublado por cumulos, sendo que dum quadrante já vai bem desenvolvida a "coisa", devendo estar já a acorrer algo.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2009 às 15:36)

boas 
esta muito calor por aqui eu nao tenho os valores da temperatura 
o ceu esta a ficar encoberto por uma bigorna muito bem formada pos lados de seia\ oliveira do hopital. 
ja se ouvem trovoes e o vento esta a ficar moderado
vamos ver o qua vai dar


----------



## Lightning (8 Set 2009 às 15:53)

O IM acabou de lançar os alertas para Viseu e Guarda devido à previsão de aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Set 2009 às 16:16)

Em Manteigas (ver http://weather.no.sapo.pt/ ) um aguaceiro que deixou 4,0 mm de precipitação, fez descer a temperatura de aprox. 30º para 20º
Fantástico.A webcam continua molhada...indica a direcção e intensidade do aguaceiro.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 16:16)

Afinal por aqui está um pouco melhor do que imaginava.

Mais uma *panorâmica* (podem comparar com a anterior e ver que vem para aqui ).

Sigo com:
T: *35,2ºC*
HR: *24%*
PA: *1015,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Minho (8 Set 2009 às 16:47)

*Dave* disse:


> Afinal por aqui está um pouco melhor do que imaginava.
> 
> Mais uma *panorâmica* (podem comparar com a anterior e ver que vem para aqui ).
> 
> ...



Que bela convecção do lado esquerdo


----------



## Pinix (8 Set 2009 às 16:52)

Por aqui (Guarda) a temperatura baixou um bocado com o chegar de umas nuvens negríssimas, já se ouvem trovões e começou a cair chuva mas ainda com pouca intensidade, mas como a paisagem que tenho é bastante priveligiada  parece-me que vem já a caminho  bem mais forte.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Set 2009 às 17:00)

Por aqui o sol vai-se escondendo, o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade, e estou com metade do céu totalmente encoberto e escuro e a outra parte parcialmente nublado por cumulos, parece vir algo, mas não vou deitar foguetes antes da festa.


----------



## Minho (8 Set 2009 às 17:02)

Radar do IM mostra reflectividades importantes 






Fonte


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 17:14)

Não quero estar a errar, mas penso que a uns 20km daqui já chove, mesmo abaixo de Penamacor.

Aqui a temperatura alta continua.

T: *35,4ºC*
HR: *23%*
PA: *1013,8mb/hPa* ( caiu dos 1015,4mb/hPa)


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2009 às 17:19)

*Dave* disse:


> Não quero estar a errar, mas penso que a uns 20km daqui já chove, mesmo abaixo de Penamacor.
> 
> Aqui a temperatura alta continua.
> 
> ...



Deviam era ter vindo assim aguaceiros quando o Sabugal estava a arder.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 17:39)

Por aqui arrefeceu 0,1ºC .

T. *35,3ºC*
HR: *23%*
PA: *1013,8mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 18:03)

Deixo aqui a *3ª foto panorâmica* de hoje para que possam ver a evolução das nuvens até agora.
Ao longe podem ver a chuva a aproximar-se.
O detector já tinha piscado algumas vezes, mas agora consegui ouvir o trovão.

A temperatura vai baixando, mas continua bastante quente.

T: *34,5ºC*
HR: *23%*
PA: *1013,8mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 18:07)

Mas que descida .
Estava com 35,3ºC e agora já vou com *33,9ºC* .


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 18:12)

*Dave* disse:


> Mas que descida .
> Estava com 35,3ºC e agora já vou com *33,9ºC* .



Já vai em *32,4ºC*.

O vento está a soprar mais forte, de N e NE.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 18:24)

Continua a explosão de células pela região centro, especialmente nos distritos de Coimbra, Viseu e Guarda.

Imagens de satélite


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2009 às 18:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Continua a explosão de células pela região centro, especialmente nos distritos de Coimbra, Viseu e Guarda.
> 
> Imagens de satélite



Essas células poderão atingir o litoral?


----------



## Z13 (8 Set 2009 às 18:41)

Já vi que a animação fica sempre pelo centro.... 

Por aqui o tempo está mesmo uma seca..... neste momento *33.5ºC* e 14% de HR....

enfim!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2009 às 18:47)

Boas tardes !

Afinal foi tudo mais para cima,por aqui só foi sufoco toda a tarde .

Neste momento ainda andão algumas formações nalgumas direções,não sei se levarei com alguma por cima ,vento fraco.

Actuais 32.3ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 18:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Essas células poderão atingir o litoral?



Geralmente essas células têm uma fase de maturação muito rápida e dissipam-se, na maior parte das vezes, antes de atingirem o litoral. 
A sua génese está associada à presença de relevos acidentados que contribuem para a transferência de calor para as camadas inferiores da troposfera, levando ao desencadeamento de movimentos de ascensão de massas de ar; ao subirem, atingem o ponto de saturação e dão origem à nebulosidade e precipitação.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 18:56)

Por aqui as nuvens ameaçadoras continuam.
Um enorme chuvada caiu ali nos lados de Alpedrinha e Castelo Novo.

O relâmpagos continuam frequentes e em 1h a temperatura desceu 8ºC.

T. *26,6ºC*
HR: *48%*
PA: *1014,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2009 às 19:11)

A N/NW daqui vêm lá umas nuvens a ameaçar,bastante negras e escuras,vento neste momento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 30.5ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Set 2009 às 19:52)

Ouvi dizer que em Oleiros (concelho vizinho) esta tarde houve um incêndio que deverá ter sido originado pela trovoada, mas também choveu bem por lá. Por aqui ameaçou, mas o céu já diminuiu de nebulosidade e nada, já tinha visto este filme antes.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 20:03)

Esta chuvinha não podia ter calhado melhor.. agora está-se bem na rua.

T: *25,3ºC*
HR: *61%*
PA: *1015,4mb/hPa*


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2009 às 20:07)

Em Lamego, o dia foi de muito calor.
Durante a tarde, o céu encobriu não só por núvens altas resultantes das trovoadas no centro do país, como pelo fumo dos incêndios em redor.


Há instantes, ao pôr-do-sol.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 20:28)

*Dave* disse:


> Um enorme chuvada caiu ali nos lados de Alpedrinha e Castelo Novo.



Quando eu digo uma chuvada, é mesmo uma chuvada !


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2009 às 20:43)

Resumo do dia 7/9/2009:

céu em geral limpo, sendo pouco nublado durante atarde, com nebulosidade baixa a média, de origem convectiva.
Vento em geral fraco durante a manhã(até 15km/h), sendo moderado a forte durante a tarde, e até meio da noite, com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h de N.

Tºmáx:33.9ºC
Tºmín:16.9ºC
Tºméd:25.7ºC
Precipotação(mm):0.00
rajada máx:32.4km/h
Horas de sol:11.8hHr méd.38.7%


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2009 às 21:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Esta chuvinha não podia ter calhado melhor.. agora está-se bem na rua.
> 
> T: *25,3ºC*
> HR: *61%*
> PA: *1015,4mb/hPa*



Só nesta parvónia é que não chove, apesar de ter caído e bem forte, a pouco mais de 15km, mas como as nuvens estavam quase estáticas, não deu em nada para aqui...

Deixem, que um dia...
Um dia vocês vêem como aqui chove e bem(talvez amanhã ou no fim-de semana...:P)...

Por cá a temperatura ainda quentita, mas o céu mantém-se nublado por nuvens altas e médias, mas também cumulunimbus...

Actuais 24.9ºC, 59% HR e 1014hPa.


----------



## jpaulov (8 Set 2009 às 21:30)

Até parece que a Guarda e Viseu (região centro) detem a exclusividade das trovoadas para esta época....


----------



## *Dave* (8 Set 2009 às 21:53)

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado estável e agora até subiu 0,1ºC...

T: *25,1ºC*
HR: *57%*
PA: *1014,2mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2009 às 21:56)

Por aqui não deu em nada,andou a rondar .

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco,ambiente lá fora está .

Actuais 28.1ºC e 43% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.7ºC / 36.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (8 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Boas, por aqui estão agora 25,0ºC, 36% e 1016 hPa. A máxima foi de 31,0ºC e a mínima de 19,6ºC. Esta noite promete voltar a ser bastante quente.

Este mês não tem sido mais que uma continuação de Agosto, espero que a 2ª quinzena compense... 

Parabéns aos agraciados pelas trovoadas de hoje, amanhã pode calhar a outros.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Fil disse:


> Boas, por aqui estão agora 25,0ºC, 36% e 1016 hPa. A máxima foi de 31,0ºC e a mínima de 19,6ºC. Esta noite promete voltar a ser bastante quente.
> 
> Este mês não tem sido mais que uma continuação de Agosto, espero que a 2ª quinzena compense...
> 
> Parabéns aos agraciados pelas trovoadas de hoje, amanhã pode calhar a outros.



A mim de certeza...

Por aqui o céu encheu-se de altocumulus, restando ainda bastantes nuvens altas.
Actuais 23.4ºC e 61% de HR.

Até amanhã...


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Céu quase sem nuvens e ainda 27,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:


20,9ºC / 33,1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2009 às 22:43)

boas
por aqui o dia veio com ceu llimpo ate ao meio da tarde 
onde ficou nublado por uma bigorna muito bem formada pos lados de 
seia \ oliveira do hospital. houvio-se alguns trovoes distantes mas para aqui nao deu em nada o dia esteve bastante abafado mesmo qundo esteve encoberto. o vento soprou temporariamente moderado durante a tarde.
neste momento encontrase nubaldo por uma bruma fina e alguns restos da nuvens de tempestade. 
MIN: 24.9ºC 
max: 31.5ºC 
actual: 24.9ºC HR: 47%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2009 às 23:07)

A temperatura ainda continua bastante alta a esta hora,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.0ºC e 46% de HR.

Esta noite para dormir só de AC,já é a terceira noite seguida .


----------



## amarusp (8 Set 2009 às 23:38)

O dia começou praticamente limpo, à tarde o céu ficou muito nublado. na minha viagem de regresso do trabalho entre Oliveira do Hospital e Loriga, ocorreram aguaceiros fracos em todo o percurso, em S.Romão(SEIA) o piso estava bastante molhado e corria alguma àgua. Em loriga ocorrencia de um incendio a 1300m de altitude provavelmente motivado por um dos muitos raios que ocorreram.
Temperatura actual:22,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2009 às 07:47)

bom dia 
o dia veio com o ceu pouco nublado. mas ja ha nuvens de formação sobre a serra da estela. 
nao houve vento durante a noite a minima por aqui desceu um pouco. 
vamos ver o que acontece durante o dia...

MIN: 20.1ºC 
actual: 20.4ºC HR: 60%
press: 1015 hPa
vento: ausente


----------



## amarusp (9 Set 2009 às 07:54)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens!


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2009 às 11:17)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 27,6ºC.


Registei hoje a mínima mais alta do ano com 22,9ºC.


----------



## Fernando (9 Set 2009 às 11:29)

Dan disse:


> Céu quase sem nuvens e 27,6ºC.
> 
> 
> Registei hoje a mínima mais alta do ano com 22,9ºC.



Dan, mínima de 22,9ºC em Bragança??? 

Talvez seja uma das mínimas mais altas de sempre não? Curioso ser quase a meio de Setembro...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2009 às 11:44)

Fernando disse:


> Dan, mínima de 22,9ºC em Bragança???
> 
> Talvez seja uma das mínimas mais altas de sempre não? Curioso ser quase a meio de Setembro...



Normalmente costumo registar valores mínimos mais altos que os da estação meteorológica, mas mesmo essa também registou de longe o mais alto do ano com 21,5ºC. 
No Verão de 2003 foram registadas mínimas ainda mais altas como o valor de 23,3ºC em Julho de 2003.


----------



## Zoelae (9 Set 2009 às 12:07)

Boas... aqui por Passos de Lomba (775m), concelho de Vinhais, Tª mínima de 18,6ºC, por enquanto Setembro ainda sem noites tropicais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o céu continua nublado por algumas nuvens médias,e muito sol,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.8ºC e 35% de HR.

A miníma desta noite foi de 24.4ºC .


----------



## Fil (9 Set 2009 às 13:49)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente costumo registar valores mínimos mais altos que os da estação meteorológica, mas mesmo essa também registou de longe o mais alto do ano com 21,5ºC.
> No Verão de 2003 foram registadas mínimas ainda mais altas como o valor de 23,3ºC em Julho de 2003.



Esses 23,3ºC foi em Agosto  O valor mais alto de sempre são 23,9ºC em 19/07/1990.

Aqui tive 3ª mínima tropical do ano e a mais alta delas todas: 21,3ºC (e também a mais alta desde que faço registos). Neste momento tenho 29,7ºC, a ver o que a tarde nos reserva...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 14:08)

Céu continua limpo pela cidade,em volta lá vai aparecendo algumas nuvens de formação,o ambiente está a ficar muito ,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 34.4ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2009 às 14:24)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu está com muitas nuvens, estando o sol neste momento está tapado pela nebulosidade.

O vento sopra fraco, 1.4 km/h

Temp. 31ºC

Uma das muitas formações...


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2009 às 14:54)

Passados poucos minutos do anterior _post_...





e agora a mais recente...






...e já se ouve qualquer coisa. 

Temperatura: 32.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Set 2009 às 15:28)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente costumo registar valores mínimos mais altos que os da estação meteorológica, mas mesmo essa também registou de longe o mais alto do ano com 21,5ºC.
> No Verão de 2003 foram registadas mínimas ainda mais altas como o valor de 23,3ºC em Julho de 2003.



Por aqui a mínima também a mais alta do ano... com *19,5ºC.*






Já passou o dia da Sra da Serra, (ontem) e parece que o outono ainda não quer aparecer....

O povo costuma dizer que a "Sra da Serra traz o inverno"


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2009 às 15:53)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui a mínima também a mais alta do ano... com *19,5ºC.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é, mas este ano parece que estamos ainda no pino do Verão e as previsões não são nada animadoras


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2009 às 16:05)

Por aqui tenho a Norte umas belas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.
Podem ver *AQUI* uma panorâmica com a maior e por baixo a descarregar .
Tenho a impressão de que de vez em quando ouço trovões (o detector assinala), mas ainda não ouvi nenhum "claro".

Sigo com:
T: *34,0ºC*
HR: *24%*
PA: *1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2009 às 16:47)

Por aqui é com cada formação que mete respeito, de praticamente todos os lados, e eu aqui já sem sol mas sequinho e cheio de calor.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2009 às 16:49)

Um "manto" de nuvens escuras avança para aqui.
Esta tarde está a ser muito semelhante à de ontem: está calor, nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a vir na minha direcção...

O sensor regista:
T: *35,7ºC*
HR: *22%*
PA:* 1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (9 Set 2009 às 16:54)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui é com cada formação que mete respeito, de praticamente todos os lados, e eu aqui já sem sol mas sequinho e cheio de calor.



Podias postar algumas fotos? se não for incómodo claro.


----------



## dahon (9 Set 2009 às 16:59)

Boas! Por Viseu o céu esta repleto de nuvens negras e já se ouvem bem os primeiros trovões.


----------



## dahon (9 Set 2009 às 17:22)

E já começou o festival de relâmpagos por Viseu.

Deixo uma foto de como se apresenta o céu neste momento.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2009 às 17:31)

por aqui ceu de manha esteve pouco nublado. nao houve nento durante a manha. 
de tarde as coisas ficaram animadas. 
estou agora rodeado de altas formaçoes. 
houve-se trovoes pos lados de nelas ou viseu. familiares em gouveia disserame que esta á a trovejar neste momento. 
houve algun vento durante a tarde. neste momento nao ha vento. 
a temperatura manteve-se como ontem. 

MAX: 31.8ºC
actual: 31.7ºC HR: 48%
vento: alguma brisa de direcçao vaiavel. 

aqui vao alumas fotos:


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2009 às 17:48)

Por aqui começaram agora a cair um pingos, mas são umas coisas enormes...

Sigo com:
T:* 33,8ºC*
HR: *25%*
PA: *1015,4mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2009 às 18:07)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui começaram agora a cair um pingos, mas são umas coisas enormes...
> 
> Sigo com:
> T:* 33,8ºC*
> ...



A temperatura já desceu um pouco.
Neste momento chove fraco, mas constante.

T: *31,7ºC*
HR: *33%*
PA:* 1015,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 18:21)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a tarde foi novamente muito quente.
Neste momento o céu por aqui está a ficar muito nublado,já se ouve trovões ao longe,vamos esperar.

Actuais 33.1ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 18:46)

Nada por enquanto ,muitas formações em volta da cidade,umas mais perto e outras muito longe,o ambiente continua um sufoco ,vento fraco.

Actuais 32.3ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (9 Set 2009 às 18:53)

Afinal por aqui nem chegámos à máxima de ontem.....

Ficamos pelos 34,6ºC..


Nas fotografias de satelite vê-se todo o quadrante interior-norte submerso pelas enormes células convectivas que se formaram durante a tarde.... menos o nordeste transmontano!!!  Somos mesmo uma zona à parte..... ostracizados até pelo clima!


----------



## jpaulov (9 Set 2009 às 19:08)

já estou a pensar em por umas penas na cabeça, fazer umas pinturas na cara e começar a dar uns pulos à volta da fogueira para ver se começa a chover!!!...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2009 às 19:37)

Dia bastante quente, considerando a mínima e a a máxima, talvez o mais quente do ano.





Extremos de hoje:

22,9ºC / 32,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2009 às 19:51)

as muvens passaram odas ao lado como é custume... 
começam agora a dissiparem-se. o ceu esta encoberto por umas nuvens 
muito lizas e muito azuis... ao menos que chovesse para abrandar este bafo que aqui está...

actual: 28.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Por aqui continua os trovões,muito nublado,vento fraco.

O ambiente continua abafado .

Actuais 29.6ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Set 2009 às 20:30)

resumo do dia 8/9/2009:

céu em geral pouco nublado por altocumulus e  durante a manhã, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo do dia tornando-se muito nublado por cumulunimbus, cumulus e nuvens altas e médias durante a tarde, com  ocorrência de trovoadas e aguaceiros fracos e passageiros.
Neblinamatinal.
Vento em geral fraco durante a manhã, soprando de N, torando-se moderado a forte com a aproximação da tempestade convectiva da tarde, com rajada na ordem dos 30km/h e  soprando do quandrante E.

Tºmáx.34.1ºC
Tºmín:23.2ºC
Tºméd:26.5ºC
Precipitação(mm):1.1
Rajada máx:32.4km/h
Horas de sol: 11.5h
HR méd:39.5%


----------



## Mjhb (9 Set 2009 às 21:13)

POr cá deixo uma sequência de fotos de cerca de 2 horas, com fotografias de 30/30min, mais ou menos.

http://img33.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=89961795.jpg

Hoje houve muita convecção, que durante a tarde deu origem a  aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas intensas, mas a chuva não acumulou quase nada...
Agora o céu está maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas e médias, restando ainda algumas cumulus a E.

Actuais 24.1ºc e 55% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 21:15)

Boas,finalmente já conto com ela ,andou a rondar,mas veio cá ter,que cheirinho a terra molhada.

Actuais 25.1ºC e 57% de HR mais 1.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Set 2009 às 21:26)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,finalmente já conto com ela ,andou a rondar,mas veio cá ter,que cheirinho a terra molhada.
> 
> Actuais 25.1ºC e 57% de HR mais 1.0mmm.



Pois é meu amigo, parece que só eu é que não tenho nada...

Que seca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 21:49)

Por aqui voltou tudo ao mesmo,apesar de ter chovido durante alguns minutos,estava há espera que a temperatura baixa-se,está novamente a subir e abafado o ambiente .

Temperaturas de hoje 24.4ºC / 35.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Set 2009 às 22:18)

Por aqui também choveu qualquer "coisita", mas só deu para molhar as ruas...

A trovoada ouviu-se durante quase todo o final da tarde e até há umas 2h, ainda se ouviam os trovões.

Sigo com:
T: *26,8ºC*
HR:* 43%*
PA: *1017,2mb/hPa*

Extremos:
Tmáx: 35,7ºC-----HRmáx: 59%
Tmín: 22,3ºC------HRmín: 22%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 23:02)

Com esta chuvada o alcatrão das ruas já arrefeceram aqui no bairro,depois tantos dias de calor,fui dar uma volta e já não deitava calor quanto ao resto,tudo calmo.

Actuais 25.1ºC e 53% de HR.

Na torre estão 25.9ºC a 12 metros do solo .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2009 às 23:07)

por aqui tudo clamo. 
ceu nublado pos lados de nelas mao da para ver os tipos de 
nuven mas deve ser os restos... 
 bem ajam os felizardos contemplados com a trovoadas
nem uma brisa corre por estes lados.... 

actual: 24.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2009 às 23:19)

Por aqui foi um pouco de desilusão, pois vi alguma actividade electrica e boas formações é verdade, mas chuva que era bom nada, ameaçou muito mas nem pinga dela. Agora céu ainda muito nublado e 24.5°C. Temp. hoje: 21.3°C/33.4°C.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2009 às 08:07)

Por á durante a noite ainda ouvi alguns trovões, mas muito fracos, quase impossível de ouvir.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se maioritariamente nublado por altocumulus, cumulus, stratocmulus e cumulunimbus(os restos de ontem9, mas a evoluírem já bem cedo...

Actuais 23.9ºC, 63% de HR e 1018.2hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2009 às 08:24)

bom dia 
por aqui a noite foi calma. o ceu manteve-se nublado e nao houve vento durante toda a noite. 
agora o ceu esta muito nublado ja a formarem-se as celulas bem cedo,
uma esta pos lados do caramulo. a outra esta em viseu ou mangualde, nao tenho a certesa... ha formações pos lados de arganil... esteve a pingar aqui por volta das 7:30 umas pingas grossas mas muito dispersas...  
vamos ver o que vai dar... tambem a partir dessa hora o vento tornou-se fraco... 

MIN: 20.3ºC
actual: 23.6ºC HR: 38%
press: 1018 hPa
vento: fraco de SE


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Alguns cumulus e 212,6ºC

Mias uma noite tropical, mas já mais fresca que a anterior. 20,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2009 às 08:54)

ricardop120, a célula que referes está sobre mim, e a certeza disso é o som da trovoada, já bem cedo, e os pingos grossos, mas já a  acabar...:asd:
Pode ser que durante o dia lá venha mais...

Duas imagens de à pouco, direcionadas a E:


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Set 2009 às 10:25)

O programa da manhã da rtp1 no dão está a ser feito dentro de casa porque ao que parece chove com intensidade la fora. Alguem sabe onde estao a fazer o programa?


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 10:37)

Por aqui tive mais uma mínima superior a 20ºC: Tmín:* 22,7ºC*.

Sigo com:
T: *27,4ºC*
HR: *34%*
PA: *1018,5mb/hPa*


----------



## vitamos (10 Set 2009 às 10:40)

PedroAfonso disse:


> O programa da manhã da rtp1 no dão está a ser feito dentro de casa porque ao que parece chove com intensidade la fora. Alguem sabe onde estao a fazer o programa?



Sendo o programa de hoje dedicado ao Dão devem, provavelmente, andar na zona de Viseu... mas localização exacta não encontrei


----------



## N_Fig (10 Set 2009 às 10:45)

PedroAfonso disse:


> O programa da manhã da rtp1 no dão está a ser feito dentro de casa porque ao que parece chove com intensidade la fora. Alguem sabe onde estao a fazer o programa?



É em Vieu. No Grão Vasco é onde estão agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu ainda estêve muito nublado de manhã.

Neste momento céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 30.8ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2009 às 13:57)

Por aqui já se vai sentindo algum pela cidade ainda céu limpo,vento fraco de Este

Actuais 32.6ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 13:57)

Sem este um dia com previsão de grandes trovoadas, a nebulosidade característica, ainda não apareceu por aqui.

T: *32,1ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1018,5mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Set 2009 às 14:10)

Por aqui o céu esta muito nublado, estando grande parte mesmo encoberto, o sol não brilha e a temperatura hoje está um pouco mais baixa, nos 27.5°C. Mínima de 18.4°C.


----------



## dahon (10 Set 2009 às 16:59)

Boas! Por Viseu volta-se a ouvir trovões. Está em formação uma célula mesmo por cima de Viseu. 

Começou agora mesmo a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2009 às 17:29)

Por Viseu segundo o Pedro, as condições eram estas:

"Trovoada intensa em Viseu, assim como 27.9ºC e 60% de HR."


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2009 às 18:24)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o ambiente hoje não está a ser explosivo,até agora...

Em frente aos meus olhos está-se a formar ainda algumas nuvens catitas..vamos esperar .

Actuais 33.3ºC e 27% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.0ºC / 34.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2009 às 18:55)

Afinal as nuvens catitas não deram em nada formaram-se em frente aos meus olhos,e,desapareceu em frente aos meus olhos

Só seu que...por aqui,o ambiente continua lá fora ,vento nulo.

Actuais 33.5ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2009 às 20:27)

Eu não sei onde está a trovoada.. mas aqui não está de certeza!

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e, claro, ainda muito calor lá fora.

T: *29,6ºC*
HR: *29%*
PA: *1016,1mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (10 Set 2009 às 20:32)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Alguns cumulus e 212,6ºC
> 
> Mias uma noite tropical, mas já mais fresca que a anterior. 20,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.



212,6ºC?????
Esteve fresco por aí.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2009 às 21:30)

Boas noites !

O ambiente por aqui já se nota que hoje a noite vai ficar mais fresca...

O céu está pouco nublado,vento hoje já de W .

Actuais 26.3ºC e 52% de HR.


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2009 às 21:38)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Alguns cumulus e* 212,6ºC*
> Mias uma noite tropical, mas já mais fresca que a anterior. 20,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.



Que temperatura Dan


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2009 às 21:51)

Resumo do dia 9/9/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado, sendo muito nublado por nuvens convectivas de trovoada durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros moderados a forte e trovoadas com descargas localizadas.
Vento em geral fraco de W até 15km/h, aumentando de intensidade com a trovoada, com rajadas na ordem do 60km/h.

Tºmáx:33.9ºC
Tºmín:22.2ºC
Tºméd:26.3ºC
Precipitação(mm):5.9mm-a única cidade com precipitação acumulada "elevada" em Portugal continental
Rajada máx:65.9km/h
Horas de sol:6.5h
HR méd:44.5%


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2009 às 22:13)

Por cá o céu está parcialmente limpo, por cumulus e altocumulus, restos da actividade de hoje.

Actuais 22.1ºC, 85% de HR e 1017.9hPa.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2009 às 22:46)

DRC disse:


> 212,6ºC?????
> Esteve fresco por aí.



Tem estado muito calor, mas não tanto 


Extremos de hoje:

20,7ºC / 31,7ºC


----------



## Fil (10 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Boas, os extremos de hoje na minha estação foram 19,8ºC / 29,5ºC. Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC, esteva a descer a boa velocidade devido ao ar muito seco de 24% mas actualmente anda num sobe e desce.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2009 às 22:54)

Neste momento tudo calmo,vento continua de W.

Actuais 25.2ºC e 55% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Set 2009 às 23:24)

Hoje andou tudo longe, não me digam que no meio de tantos dias de instabilidade não contabilizo 1mm de precipitação.  Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 18.4°C e Máx. 29.2°C. Actual: 19.3°C.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2009 às 23:57)

entao era em viseu aquela formação de manhã... fixe e que sorte ó Pedro
o dia por aqui esteve nublado durante a manha.  as trovoadas nao querem nada comigo 
de tarde abriu um pouco. vi algumas formações na serra da estrela uma bigorna bem formadina mas nao sei para onde ela foi. 
houve algum vento fraco durante a tarde. a temperatura baixou um pouco por aqui... neste momento nao ha vento nada se mexe...

MAX: 29.6ºC
vento durante a tarde:  Fraco entre (0 a 5 km/h)
actual: 22.7ºC  HR: 86%
press: 1019 hPa 
vento: ausente


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia


Alguns cirrus e 22,2ºC.

Mínima de 20,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 11:54)

Esta foi uma noite um pouco mais fresca, tendo a mínima ficado pelos 19,5ºC.

Neste momento já sigo com:
T: *28,0ºC*
HR: *34%*
PA: *1017,6mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2009 às 12:24)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo,vento está de Este.

Actuais 28.4ºC e 42% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 13:11)

Boas,

Por aqui:
T: *29,9ºC*
HR: *31%*
PA: *1016,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2009 às 13:15)

O vento de NE tem impedido que o valor de temperatura atinja os níveis de dias anteriores. 

Por agora, algumas nuvens e 27,3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Set 2009 às 13:27)

Por aqui tudo calmo, o céu hoje apresenta-se limpo, o vento sopra muito fraco de OSO. A temperatura está nos 27.0°C. A noite por aqui foi fresca e húmida, com *14.7°C* de mínima e *88%* de HR máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2009 às 13:56)

Ao contrário dos ultimos dias,neste momento céu limpo e arredores ,vento fraco.

Actuais 30.7ºC e 37% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Por aqui o calor já começou a apertar novamente!

T: *31,2ºC*
HR: *28%*
PA:* 1016,7mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Set 2009 às 15:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Ao contrário dos ultimos dias,neste momento céu limpo e arredores.



Por aqui o céu também esteve limpo, mas agora elas já estão de volta, e a evoluir bem, mas depois não dará em nada por aqui como de costume.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2009 às 15:56)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui o céu também esteve limpo, mas agora elas já estão de volta, e a evoluir bem, mas depois não dará em nada por aqui como de costume.



Pois bem, por aqui elas também andam, mas ao longe.

Uma enorme stratcoculus evolui desde há 25min, mas parece lenticular, pois não sai do menm sítio.
Parece que ao contrário de ontem não vou ter nada e , se vier é já bem tarde.

A E vêm-se muitas cumulus já a evoluíram para cumulunimbus, mas ainda devem estar sobre Espanha, ou nos máximos dos máximos, por cim da fronteira.

Actuais 28.2ºC, 45% De hR e 1016.1hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 16:06)

Por aqui a temperatura já chegou aos 32,2ºC, mas baixou e sigo agora com:

T: *31,7ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1014,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Parece que começo a ver a luz ao fundo do túnel...

Ao mesmo tempo que surgem, desaparecem e evoluem vericalmente diversas nuvens de cdiversos tipos, aquela startocumulus começa mover-se até mim...

Mais logo veremos!


----------



## Lousano (11 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Daqui já se vêem as torres na serra.

A Pampilhosa da Serra já deve estar a ser afectada, como já começa ser habitual.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 16:40)

O lado Norte/Este está muito nublado e carregado.
Estou confiante que caia qualquer coisita.

Sigo com:
T: *32,5ºC*
HR: *26%*
PA: *1014,3mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Comecei a ouvir ao longe os roncos dos trovões.

T: *32,3ºC*
HR:* 26%*
PA: *1014,3mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 16:59)

Está-se a aproximar, cada vez mais forte.

T: *32,0ºC*
HR: *25%*
PA:* 1014,3mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (11 Set 2009 às 17:02)

*Dave* disse:


> Está-se a aproximar, cada vez mais forte.
> 
> T: *32,0ºC*
> HR: *25%*
> PA:* 1014,3mb/hPa*



Podes postar alguma fotografia?


----------



## trepkos (11 Set 2009 às 17:08)

Amigo Dave, a célula que se aproxima aí dessa zona está a ganhar força e na zona de Marvão está também algo de significativo.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 17:19)

Uma trovoada enorme abateu-se sobre mim.
Os trovões são muito fortes e a chuva cai com uma força incrível.

Vejam a enorme queda de temperatura!!!

T: *25,1ºC* (e em queda ainda)
HR:* 55%*
PA: *1013,3mb/hPa*

Vou desligar o PC para que não avarie nada.

FANTÁSTICO!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Set 2009 às 17:53)

Acho que mais uma vez vou ficar a ver a banda passar, e hoje é com cada formação, são poucas mas boas, é pena é o vento estar sempre contra. Parabéns *Dave*, é sempre bom ter um membro a presenciar tais situações.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 18:21)

É fantástico ver que em 40min a temperatura aqui desceu *10,4ºC* .

Ás 17h38m já tinha caído para os *21,6ºC*.

Agora já subiu um pouco e sigo com:
T: *23,5ºC*
HR: *77%*
PA: *1013,4mb/hPa*

Continuo a ouvir os trovões, mas deve ter ido em direcção à Idanha.


----------



## amarusp (11 Set 2009 às 18:52)

Boa tarde, céu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco.
Temperatura:25,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2009 às 19:55)

Boas tardes !

Afinal houve surpresa.

Então as nuvens de momento para outro apareceram,já choveu,mas pouco,já fez alguma trovoada,e neste momento o céu está muito carregado,mas para sul .

Actuais 26.6ºC e 48% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.5ºC /33.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2009 às 20:20)

Com o anoitecer é que vê por onde que ela anda.

Os meus vizinhos espahóis da Estramadura estão a levar com ela toda em cima,sentado,no meu estáminé,a ver pela janela vê-se um grande festival de relâmpagos neste momento .


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2009 às 21:12)

Resumo do dia 10/9/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado, durante a manhã e a partir do meio da atarde, sendo pouco nublado a limpo ao meio do dia, começando nessa altura a convecção.
Aguaceiros moderados a forte durante a tarde, sendo fracos a imoderados durante a manhã e acompanhados de trovoada.
Vento em geral moderado a forte, com rajadas de N na ordem dos 40km/h.

Tºmáx.30.9ºC
Tºmín:17.9ºC
Tºméd:23.2ºC
Precipitação(mm):16.4mm
Rajada máx:43.2km/h
Horas de sol:9.1h
HR méd:59.3%


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Por aqui hoje, ao contrário do dia de ontem a convecção manteve-se ao longe, mas muito activa, conseguindo ouvir-se trovões de células que estavam atrás da Serra da Estrela, ou seja, a mais  de 80km!
Mas surpreendi-me como a convecção não me afectou, pois a única pois que surgiu foram grandes molhos de cirrocumulus que rapidamente rubricam o céu, que regra geral, significa que o ar está saturado...

Neste momento o céu está limpo e a temperatura bem fresca, assim como a HR BASTANTE  AGRADÁVEL.

Actuais 24.1ºC, 69% de Hr e 1013.1hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2009 às 21:53)

Boas noites !

Tudo calmo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 24.8ºC e 48% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2009 às 22:29)

POr cá tudo muito calmo, sem vento, fresco, mas com uma elevada queda da Hr.

Actuais 19.4ºC, 59% de Hr e 1014.2hPa.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Que pena não haver ninguém no Planalto Mirandês para relatar as observações meteorológicas daquela bela região ... e onde eu várias vezes por ano costumo estar ... dado ser a minha segunda terra natal ... como tenho pouco tempo disponível e ainda não tenho portátil, quando lá vou não relato os acontecimentos aqui no forum, mas há-de chegar esse dia ... aquela terra é responsável pela minha paixão meteorológica ... os gelos no Inverno e as trovoadas no Verão são ambos magníficos, e eu tenho tido a sorte das minhas idas coincidirem muitas vezes com excelentes episódios climatéricos ... mas pelo menos temos a malta de Bragança (Dan, Fil, Zoelae, etc.) para ter uma visão aproximada do que lá se passa ...


----------



## *Dave* (11 Set 2009 às 22:40)

Por aqui ainda se vêem os relâmpagos ao longe ...

Sigo com:
T: *22,0ºC*
HR: *57%*
PA: *1015,3mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (11 Set 2009 às 22:41)

Por aqui sem novidades, céu limpo e  a temperatura 19,3ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2009 às 22:42)

Por agora 22,7ºC. Um pouco mais fresco que em dias anteriores por esta hora.


Extremos de hoje:

20,0ºC / 29,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Actuais 23.4ºC e 54% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Set 2009 às 23:25)

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu limpo, vento fraco de N, e temperatura agradável de 21.1°C. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 14.7°C e Máx. 30.8°C. Prec. 0.0mm (nada, guardo as esperanças para amanhã)


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Aqui tenho 20,4ºC, 34%, 1017 hPa, vento fraco de leste e céu limpo. A humidade hoje variou entre os 19% e 34%. A máxima e mínima foi de 18,7ºC / 27,9ºC.

Se não estou em erro hoje Bragança (e possivelmente outros locais) entrou oficialmente em onda de calor, e já lá vão umas quantas este ano. Dan, confirmas?


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Neste momento em Penedono, céu muito nublado por cumulos, vento fraco e temp. a rondar os 22º.


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia


Céu quase sem nuvens e 19,5ºC por agora.


16,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2009 às 10:52)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o céu têm vindo a ficar muito nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 21.0ºC e 65% de HR.

A miníma desta noite já chegou aos 15.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2009 às 11:34)

.


Continua o céu quase sem nuvens, mas a temperatura não tem subido muito. 23,5ºC por agora.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2009 às 12:55)

Céu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas,o sol vai aparecendo de vez em quando,vento continua fraco.

Actuais 25.1ºC e 50% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Set 2009 às 13:09)

Por aqui o céu está nublado quase na totalidade, o vento sopra fraco e está fresquinho, 21.4°C. Já cairam umas pingas, mas nada digno de registo.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 13:40)

Por aqui o céu apresentou sempre algumas nuvens até agora, momento em que tenho algumas abertas.

Sigo com:
T: *28,1ºC*
HR: *39%*
PA: *1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2009 às 14:00)

boas 
ontem nao passei por ca por falta de tempo por iso vou por um pequeno resumo que ate escrevi aqui num papel... 

dia 11-09-2009

na madrugada de quinta para sexta, levantou-se vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas. a manhã veio com ceu limpo e com o dito vento. por volta do almoço e durante toda a tarde o vento parou e vi umas torres bem formadas para a serra da estrela. 
o dia nao foi assim tao qunte por estes lados... 

MIN: 17.6ºC
MAX: 29.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2009 às 14:04)

hoje o dia por volta das 5h estava nevoeiro serrado. que levantou logo nos primeiros raios de sol. o ceu veio nublado. nao houve vento durante a noite. 
neste momento estou em gouveia. vi abocado uma cortina de chuva pos lados de oliveira do hospital. o ceu por aqui esta nublado e com algumas cumulus a crescer verticalmente. 
vamos ver o que vai dar por aqui... 

mais daqui a pouco ponho os valores da temperatura...


----------



## amarusp (12 Set 2009 às 14:18)

Ceu parcialmente nublado, com nuvens bastante carregadas na direcção sul(Castelo branco)


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 14:38)

Resumo do dia 11/9/2009.

Céu em geral limpo, tornando-se pouco nublado por nuvens de origem convectiva durante a tarde, para o interior, e mais tarde por cirrocumulus que cobriram o céu na totalidade.
Vento em geral Moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h, aumentando de velocidade durante a tarde, com rajadas perto dos 55km/h.

Tºmáx:30.6ºC
Tºmín.18.4ºC
Tºméd:22.7ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:50.4km/h
Horas de sol:10.1h


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2009 às 15:00)

27,5ºC, céu quase sem nuvens a sul, mas bem mais nublado a norte, até já com algumas descargas nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 15:40)

Algumas imagens de há cerca de 5mim.:



 




 




 




 




 




 



E eis uma última imagem, de agora, voltada a N, que é hoje as minha única esperança:





Actuais 28.2ºC, 25% de Hr e 1013.1hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 16:02)

Neste momento formou-se uma enorme cumulunimbus, que se juntou a a outras já existentes e formaram uma gigantesca supercell que se aproxima!!!

Actuais 24% de Hr e 1013.1hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2009 às 16:12)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu já voltou a ficar novamente muito nublado.

A temperatura vai descendo,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.2ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 16:26)

Por cá a coisa está explosiva, mas parece-me que a  animação para aqui só deve chegar mais tarde.
Por aqui e agora o céu começou a encher-se de cumulus, já a evoluírem muito bem, enquanto a supercell se vai desvanecendo.

Actuais 26.4ºC, 25% de HR e 1011.5hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 16:29)

Por aqui o céu continua nublado e o vento sopra moderado, por vezes forte.
Não acredito que durante o resto da tarde venha a chover algo significativo.

Sigo com:
T: *27,6ºC*
HR: *31%*
PA: *1014,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 16:34)

Por cá está tudo muito esquisito:

a E a convecção parou, a N pouco falta, começa agora  a desenvolver-se algo mesmo sobre mim, enquanto a W se  enche de cumulunimbus enormes...

Não deveria ser a E?


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 16:52)

Retiro oq ue disse em relação a aW e N.

Agora começa a desvanecer-se as células a W e regressa e em força a convecção a N.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 16:57)

Por aqui vejo muitas nuvens carregadas a Este, mas a Norte está a limpar.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Set 2009 às 17:03)

Em Bragança a situação a Este também está a ficar interessante...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2009 às 18:09)

Por aqui o sol já vai aparecendo,céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.1ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Set 2009 às 18:22)

Por aqui depois de o céu ter ficado praticamente limpo, vai encobrindo com uma faixa nubulosa vinda do litoral bastante densa, será que traz algo? Temp. 23°C.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 19:14)

Por aqui depois duma tarde difícil, sem chuva, ais que parece que vejo a  luz ao fundo do túnel, uma camada espessa e amorfa de altostratus, vinda de W e S, que parece já trazer alguns aguaceiros, mas ainda vai longe...

Que sabe o que aí virá?





Actuais 22.1ºC, 41% de Hr e 1010.5hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 19:14)

Por aqui tenho algumas nuvens interessantes a Norte.

Lá fora está fresco e avizinha-se um noite agradável.

T: *24,4ºC*
HR: *47%*
PA: *1014,4mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (12 Set 2009 às 19:17)

Por Loriga o dia prometia, mas, ao longo da tarde o céu foi ficando limpo. Actualaente comecam a aparecer algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial,


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2009 às 19:48)

Algumas nuvens esta tarde.












Como ficou mais fresco, as andorinhas voltaram a aparecer ao final do dia.




24,7ºC por agora.


----------



## amarusp (12 Set 2009 às 20:02)

Descida significativa da temperatura: no espaço de 1 hora desceu 3ºC, agora com 18,6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 20:14)

Por cá aquela maciça massa de altostratus aproxima-se, pouco a pouco, talvez esteja cá durante a noite, mas não sei se isso acontecerá...

Actuais 19.7ºC, 61%HR e 1013.5hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2009 às 21:15)

Boas noites !

Por aqui o tal fresquinho que é esperado há tantas luas,finalmente chegou,após tantas semanas de sufoco .

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado,vento fraco a moderado de W.

Actuais 22.7ºC e 61% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.4ºC / 27.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 21:23)

Por aqui está bem fresquinho .

T: *21,6ºC*
HR:* 54%*
PA: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 21:23)

Por cá a massa de nuvens estagnou perto, mas parece-me que hoje não vou ter mais nada que não seca.

Actuais 16.4ºC, 71% de Hr e 1014hPa.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Por aqui a nebolusidade está a dificultar a descida da temperatura.

T: *21,1ºC*
HR: *53%*
PA: *1015,7mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Por aqui tudo calmo,céu estrelado,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 20.9ºC e 61% de HR.


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2009 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:

16,9ºC / 28,9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (12 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Dan disse:


> Algumas nuvens esta tarde.



Bons registos Dan


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2009 às 23:54)

Já está tudo limpo e sem nuvens. Uma noite muito agradável.

T: *19,8ºC*
HR: *52%*
PA: *1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2009 às 00:40)

Por aqui está fresco e já dá para se ter uma noite de sono como deve ser .

T: *19,2ºC*
HR: *53%*
PA: *1016,2mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 02:30)

Por aqui o céu está com poucas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de NW, temperatura nos 16.6°C e HR nos 74%. Já vi um relampago, penso que a SW, mas muito longe, será que posso acreditar em algo?Temperaturas de "hoje": 13.6°C/25.6°C.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 07:48)

Bom dia!  Depois de uma noite calma, em que nada se passou. O dia começa com bastante nevoeiro e visibilidade reduzida, de resto como vem sendo habito nos últimos dias. Temperatura nos 14.5°C e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 17,6ºC.


15,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 10:39)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o dia acordou com o céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.8ºC e 58% de HR.

A miníma desta noite foi de 16.3ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2009 às 11:27)

Boas.

Por aqui o céu aparecei limpo nesta manhã.
O vento sopra fraco e sigo com:
T: *24,2ºC*
HR: *43%*
PA: *1017,0mb/hPa*

Tmín: *15,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 11:34)

Tudo calmo por aqui,céu limpo pela cidade,com algumas nuvens em volta,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 24.7ºC e 47% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 12:03)

O panorama por aqui continua igual com a temperatura a querer dar um salto.

Actuais 25.8ºC e 41% de HR.

Bom,até logo,o almoço hoje é uma miga de peixe aqui da zona .


----------



## amarusp (13 Set 2009 às 12:51)

Nete momento com o céu parcialmente nublado cai um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2009 às 13:24)

A norte estão a surgir algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical... vamos lá ver se trazem alguma coisa.

T:* 27,2ºC*
HR:* 36%*
PA:* 1016,0mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (13 Set 2009 às 14:13)

Céu muto nublado com excepção da zona poente, trovoada  no alto da Serra da Estrela, sem precipitação.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 14:27)

Elas também vão aparecendo por aqui, e bem grandes, será que é hoje que chega cá algo que eu consiga ver e registar, é que durante esta semana chuveu forte aqui freguesia e onde moro nem uma pinga.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2009 às 14:39)

Hoje parece-me que as maiores probabilidades de festas estão no Interior Centro! Boa sorte!

Festa, festa está na Andaluzia e Castela-a-Mancha, Comunidade
 Valenciana e Sul da Catalunha!


----------



## trepkos (13 Set 2009 às 14:44)

Isso é normal, a animação está sempre em Espanha, como diz o Mário, vivemos no pântano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 16:11)

O céu por aqui já está muito nublado,já faz  e com uns pingos muitos grossos e o ambiente está .

Actuais 28.0ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 16:29)

Bom pessoal vou ter que sair de cena,isto por aqui está a ficar bom,muita  e trovoada por cima da cidade.

Actuais 24.8ºC e 48% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2009 às 16:45)

boas 
por gouveia a noite foi calma com ceu geralmente limpo. 
nao houve vento durante a noite. 
duranta a manha o ceu esteve limpo começando a aparecer nuvens de formação verticar que neste momento esta bem formadas. 
esta a aproimar-se vinda da serra uma celula com muita actividade ja se houve bastantes trovoes vamos ver o que vai dar.. 

a MIN: 12.3ºC
actual: 30.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 16:55)

Esta chuva já deu para refrescar o ambiente,choveu durante 10 m bem e parou, a trovoada continua por cá em força .

Actuais 21.0ºC e 64% de HR e 1.0mm.


----------



## Lousano (13 Set 2009 às 18:01)

Em Nelas passou uma pequena célula que ainda me presentiou com meia dúzia de relâmpagos.

Na Serra da Nave em Moimenta da Beira presenciei o formar de pequenos cúmulos que deverão ter sido responsáveis por umas trovoadas por aquela zona.


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2009 às 18:07)

parece estar algo a formar-se aqui por cima, vamos la ver...mas o mais provável e não dar em nada.

ps-ups... topico errado, alguem que mova para o Litoral centro


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 18:31)

Hoje o distrito de Viseu está em alta...
Por cá hoje o céu acordou maioritariamente nublado por cumulus e altocumulus, tornando-se limpo à hora do almoço.

Por volta das 13h começou a convecção a valer, que começou na Serra da Estrela, mas vendo as imagem de satélite muitas células rebentaram em cima de mim e continua...

Ainda há cerca de 1h tive durante 50/60min um aguaceiro fortíssimo, com granizo a saraivada, descargas intensas, muito perto, estrondosas e frequente

O mal desta maravilha foi o estrago as vindimas...
por cá estava tudo óptimo e preparado para a colheita, mas parece que este ano as vindimas vão ser um desastre...

O lado bom é que parece que vem aí mais, depois de 10.2mm e uma bela festa de raios e trovões, que já se avista ao longe, parecendo-me aproximar-se.

com a vinda da tempestade,a a temperatura baixou rapidamente, como nunca tinha contemplado:  em 20min desceu 3.4ºC, e até a tempestade chegar em pleno desceu dos 23ºC para os 16.4ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!

A HR subiu para os 100% em 5min, vinda dos 40%, e a pressão atmosférica baixou cerca de 3hPa em 20min.

Actuais 1009.9hPa, 91% de Hr e 17.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 18:48)

2 aviões do INEM, vindos de uns 4/5km a sul sobrevoam o sítio, a coisa  um pouco mais a sul deve ter sido mesmo feia...

Ainda por iam iam para o Hospital:direcção!!!!

--------------------------------------------------

Vejam isto:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/

Um total de 1650descargas...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2009 às 19:20)

caiu uma forte trovoada em gouveia... 
veio do interior da serra e que descarregou a valer... eu gravei 2 partes de 10 minutos que daqui a pouco vou por no youtube... depois ponho os links aqui...

ja estou em santa comba dao. neste momento esta a chover moderadamente, quando cheguei vi por aqui houve alguns trovões mas agora esta a chover levemente e sem vento aleluia uma regazita bem vinda.... 

actual: 23.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 19:29)

Por cá o céu apresenta-se maioritariamente nublado, já com o Sol a espreitar, que vai provocando algumas virgas, apesar do fresco.

Actuais 18.6ºC, 76% de Hr e 1015.8hPa.


----------



## amarusp (13 Set 2009 às 19:37)

Em Loriga a Trovoada manteve-se à distância, ficam algumas fotos:





15 horas: Aguaceiro naSerra da Alvoaça-Direcção Covilha.






Serra da Estrela, com Loriga no canto inferior esquerdo.






16 horas: aspecto do céu direcção Viseu






16 horas: forte aguaceiro na zona de Gouveia


----------



## carollinalmeida (13 Set 2009 às 19:52)

Trovoada por estes lados durante a tarde. Aproveitei e tirei umas fotografias


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2009 às 19:55)

Belas nuvens pela região Centro. 

Por cá um dia mais as trovoadas/chuva passaram completamente ao lado do nordeste do país, apesar de que o GFS colocava desde há quase uma semana alguma precipitação débil para hoje. Pelo menos o dia já foi ligeiramente mais fresco, com uma máxima de 25,8ºC e uma mínima de 14,0ºC. A anomalia neste mês vai em mais ou menos +4,5ºC, mas já se espera um arrefecimento acentuado a partir de terça-feira.

Neste momento 22,4ºC, 30%, 1014 hPa, vento fraco de W e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 20:30)

Boas noites !

Por aqui vêm e outra linha de instabilidade do lado de espanha,o céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.3ºC e 59% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.3ºC / 30.2ºC e 1.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Passada uma hora depois do meu últimos post, o céu apresenta-se quase limpo, com o vento a soprar fraco de NE a 9km/h.

Sigo com 18.5ºC,79% de Hr e 1016.1hPa.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2009 às 21:03)

Boas fotos *carollinalmeida* e *amarusp* 
Bonitas formações "trovoadescas"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 21:31)

Por aqui voltou tudo acalmar,céu muito nublado com vento muito fraco.

Actuais 20.3ºC e 55% de HR


----------



## Sirilo (13 Set 2009 às 21:31)

Excelentes fotos *Amarusp*!! Adorei ver as formações sobre a serra.
Carollinalmeida, boas fotos também!!!

Neste momento em Vale Formoso - Covilhã o céu está parcialmente nublado, principalmente para a zona da Guarda onde se avistam fortes clarões. Muito calmo, vento fraco e uma temperatura agradável no exterior.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Sirilo disse:


> Excelentes fotos *Amarusp*!! Adorei ver as formações sobre a serra.
> Carollinalmeida, boas fotos também!!!
> 
> Neste momento em Vale Formoso - Covilhã o céu está parcialmente nublado, principalmente para a zona da Guarda onde se avistam fortes clarões. Muito calmo, vento fraco e uma temperatura agradável no exterior.



Sabes se houve trovoada também na zona do Sabugal?


----------



## amarusp (13 Set 2009 às 21:33)

16,9ºC, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado e 0,73mm de precipitação acumulada


----------



## Sirilo (13 Set 2009 às 21:35)

DRC disse:


> Sabes se houve trovoada também na zona do Sabugal?




Não sei responder, durante a tarde não estive por aqui.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Set 2009 às 21:39)

Aqui pela Guarda, a tempestade começou a meio da tarde. Encontrava-me em Pinhel, por isso não sei precisar a hora e a própria dimensão do acontecimento.
Às 21, fiquei um quarto de hora sem luz. Chove por vezes com intensidade e há trovoada, de tal forma que há pouco estremeceu a casa toda... Alguém mais regista actividade a esta hora? Onde?


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 21:55)

*Marta* disse:


> Aqui pela Guarda, a tempestade começou a meio da tarde. Encontrava-me em Pinhel, por isso não sei precisar a hora e a própria dimensão do acontecimento.
> Às 21, fiquei um quarto de hora sem luz. Chove por vezes com intensidade e há trovoada, de tal forma que há pouco estremeceu a casa toda... Alguém mais regista actividade a esta hora? Onde?



Por Viseu o céu começou a encobrir, e ouve-se algo ao longe...

Até amanhã, e Marta, gostei da tua presença.
Reportar a Guarda é importante e necessário para o fórum, muito obrigado.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Excelentes fotos amarusp e carollinalmeida 


Extremos de hoje:

15,4ºC / 28,4ºC


----------



## I_Pereira (13 Set 2009 às 22:49)

Depois de mais um longo jejum sem trovoadas decentes, hoje voltei a ter sorte ;D
Estava na minha aldeia (perto de Coja) e comecei a ficar mais atento quando notei a convecção a formar-se do meu lado das serras. Apanhei alguns relâmpagos bem perto e houve ainda inicio dum fogo florestal, mas a chuva logo o apagou. Fotos para breve :P


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2009 às 23:02)

aqui está a trovoada em gouveia... 
 imagem nao é das melhores a maquina e fraquita

captei um raio que cai no visinho... teve estragos em casa 
foi ao minuto 1.20


----------



## amarusp (13 Set 2009 às 23:09)

ricardop120 disse:


> aqui está a trovoada em gouveia...
> imagem nao é das melhores a maquina e fraquita
> 
> captei um raio que cai no visinho... teve estragos em casa
> ...


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 23:11)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco, a temperatura está nos 16.8ºC, HR nos 75%.

Durante a tarde ainda choveu qualquer coisa segundo o meu pluviometro, uns míseros 0.5mm, onde estive esta tarde choveu bem mais, pelo menos fez poças, aqui a terra está sequinha.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín 13.9ºC
Máx. 28.5ºC*


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2009 às 23:12)

É mais min 1:26... cool 

... de qualquer modo, não sei as possibilidades que tinhas mas da próxima vez tenta não apontar a câmara para uma natureza morta...


----------



## Sirilo (13 Set 2009 às 23:14)

ricardop120 disse:


> aqui está a trovoada em gouveia...
> imagem nao é das melhores a maquina e fraquita
> 
> captei um raio que cai no visinho... teve estragos em casa
> ...




Muito bem!!!

é ao min 1,29


----------



## amarusp (13 Set 2009 às 23:16)

Fico com 15,8ºC
Céu muito nublado e Vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2009 às 23:16)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.9ºC e 61% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2009 às 23:26)

Agreste disse:


> É mais min 1:26... cool
> 
> ... de qualquer modo, não sei as possibilidades que tinhas mas da próxima vez tenta não apontar a câmara para uma natureza morta...



pois é mas infelizmente a minha casa lá em Gouveia esta rodeada de pinhal 
por isso é que filmei assim  nao tive outra hipótese


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2009 às 23:41)

por aqui esta tudo calmo. ha alguma nebulosidade. 
no horizonte 

actual: 18.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2009 às 06:58)

bom dia

por aqui o dia esta a começar com ceu pouco nublado por cirrus. 
nao houve vento durante  noite e ainda continua muito calmo. 
a noite arrefeceu bastante... 

MIN e atual: 15.8ºC
humidade relativa: 91%
press: 1014 hPa 
vento: ausente


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2009 às 08:11)

Resumo do dia 13/9/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado, sendo pouco nublado a limpo durante a a manhã, começando a convecção perto do meio-dia.
Tempestades convectivas durante a tardes, com aguaceiros longos e fortes, acompanhados de granizo a saraiva e trovoada intensa.
Neblina matinal.Vento em geral fraco  a imoderado durante a manhã, com rajadas na ordem dos 15 a a25km/h, tornando-se forte coma a aproximação da tempestade, com rajadas a soprar de N a 45km/h.

Tºmáx:27.2ºC
Tºmín:15.2ºC
Tºméd:18.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):5.8mm
Rajada máx:46.2km/h
Horas de sol:9.4h
Hr méd:68.5%


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2009 às 10:26)

Por cá o dia acordou com cumulunimbus ao longe, em dissipação, mas rapidamente apareceram cirrocumulus que evoluíram para altocumulus, que já desenvolve verticalmente.

Actuais 19.8ºC, 51% HR e 1016.1hPa.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia 

Céu quase sem nuvens e 18,2ºC.


13,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2009 às 12:24)

Bons dias !

Por aqui vai estando um dia há maneira,com temperaturas agradáveis .

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W/NW.

Actuais 25.9ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2009 às 13:50)

Por cá agora as nuvens médias deram lugar às altas, mas parece que hoje a convecção parou, mas de qualquer maneira, com 8ºC de ponto de orvalho,não é fácil...

Actuais 23.1ºC, 31% de HR e 1011hPa.


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2009 às 13:53)

Boas, por aqui tenho 21,6ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas. A mínima desta manhã foi de 11,9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Set 2009 às 14:03)

Algumas nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 25.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2009 às 14:11)

Pela cidade céu limpo,com aumento já de algumas formações em volta,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.1ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Set 2009 às 15:34)

Por aqui o céu vai aumentando de nebulosidade essencialmente por nuvens altas.

O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos *25.7ºC*.

Também se avistam algumas formações no horizonte, mas hoje mais longe.


----------



## amarusp (14 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas.
temperatura: 21,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2009 às 19:31)

Boas tardes !

A tarde por aqui foi de neblusidade alta e média no céu,vento fraco a moderado.

Neste momento está quase limpo,vento fraco de NW/N.

Actuais 24.6ºC e 30% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.4ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2009 às 19:41)

Poucas nuvens 22,4ºc por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

13,0ºC / 24,9ºC


----------



## amarusp (14 Set 2009 às 20:02)

Temperatura caiu para os 17,3ºC, com o céu a ficar mais limpo.


----------



## snowstorm (14 Set 2009 às 20:18)

Pedro disse:


> Resumo do dia 13/9/2009:
> 
> Céu em geral muito nublado, sendo pouco nublado a limpo durante a a manhã, começando a convecção perto do meio-dia.
> Tempestades convectivas durante a tardes, com aguaceiros longos e fortes, acompanhados de granizo a saraiva e trovoada intensa.
> ...



Estes foram os meus registos fotográficos de ontem em Viseu... apesar de não ter chovido onde estava.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2009 às 20:30)

Por cá o céu já impou de nuvens altas, mas ainda sobra uma linha de altocumulus a E.

Hoje a actividade concentrou-se  aS.

Actuais 21.1ºC, 54% HR e 1009hpa.


----------



## belem (14 Set 2009 às 21:11)

Pedro disse:


> Resumo do dia 13/9/2009:
> 
> Céu em geral muito nublado, sendo pouco nublado a limpo durante a a manhã, começando a convecção perto do meio-dia.
> Tempestades convectivas durante a tardes, com aguaceiros longos e fortes, acompanhados de granizo a saraiva e trovoada intensa.
> ...



Boas

A  temperatura média refere-se ao quê? À média diária??

Obrigado


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2009 às 21:17)

boas 
por aqui o dia esteve geralmente nublado por cirrus e altostratus (acho que é assim que se escreve) durante quase toda a tarde.

houve algum ventito durante a tarde mas coisa pouca.  
a temperatura nao subiu muito. neste momento corre uma brisa fraca. 

min: 15.8ºC
MAX: 24.5ºC
acual: 21.8ºC
vento: 2.2 km\h (IM)
HR: 73 %


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Boas,por aqui a noite está a ser calma,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.3ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (14 Set 2009 às 22:25)

Céu limpo e a noite mais fria dos últimos dias: 14,4ºC


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Boas, neste momento tenho 15,6ºC, 39%, 1013 hPa, vento moderado de leste e céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram 11,9ºC / 22,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2009 às 23:20)

Vento fraco,com 20.2ºC e 38% de HR.

Até amanhã .


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Set 2009 às 23:48)

Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 13.9°C e Máx. 25.9°C. Actual: T:15.8°C e HR: 70%.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2009 às 00:27)

Mais uma noite fresquinha.

Pode-se dizer que já cheira a Outono...

T: *17,3ºC*
HR:* 42%*
PA: *1911,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2009 às 01:00)

ceu limpo agora. lavantou-se algum vento. esta fraco com algumas rajaditas um pouco mais fortes... 

actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2009 às 07:33)

bom dia 
 o ceu esteve geralmente limpo. a noite foi ventosa a partir das 2H 
neste momento esta ceu limpo e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas. 

MIN e Actual: 16.1ºC
HR: 52%
vento: SW fraco a modeado (24.5km\h) IM
pess: 1009 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2009 às 08:45)

belem disse:


> Boas
> 
> A  temperatura média refere-se ao quê? À média diária??
> 
> Obrigado



Sim, é a média diária, calculada em 24 medições ao dia(a cada hora), com base nas informações do IM.

Resumo do dia 14/9/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias durante a tarde, sendo limpo ou pouco nublado durante  a manhã e por nuvens baixas convectivas.
Neblina matinal.
Vento em geral fraco (até 10km/h), soprando por vezes moderado (até 25km/h), e soprando de N.

Tºmáx:25.2ºC
Tºmín:14.2ºC
Tºméd:18.4ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:28.8km/h
Horas de sol:5.7h
HR méd:65.6%


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2009 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 12,8ºC.


9,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2009 às 09:32)

Por cá o dia acordou limpo, com um sol que brilha resplandecente no céu ainda perto do horizonte.

Actuais 13.5ºC, 61%HR, 1009.9hPa e vento forte de Na a 31km/h.


----------



## Z13 (15 Set 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia 

Manhã fresca por aqui, mínima de *7,2ºC* e *13ºC* por enquanto.


Sol


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2009 às 11:42)

Continua fresca a manhã, agora com mais nuvens, algum vento e ainda só 18,4ºC.




.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2009 às 12:26)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a noite foi de muito vento com rajadas e fresca.

Neste momento céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 23.0ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2009 às 14:14)

Por aqui o céu continua totalmente limpo,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 24.9ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Set 2009 às 16:24)

Por aqui ao contrario dos últimos dias, o céu hoje está sem nuvens, nem no horizonte _(como se vê na foto)_.





Temperatura nos 23.9ºC e vento fraco _(na odem dos 10 km/h de NW)._


----------



## belem (15 Set 2009 às 17:59)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, é a média diária, calculada em 24 medições ao dia(a cada hora), com base nas informações do IM.
> 
> Resumo do dia 14/9/2009:
> 
> ...



Se puderes enviar-me essas informações do IM, agradeço, pois estou muito curioso.

Obrigado


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2009 às 18:24)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 20,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,1ºC / 22,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2009 às 19:37)

Boas tardes!

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 21.7ºC e 33% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.8ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2009 às 21:08)

Po aqui hoje o primeiro dia de aulas foi marcado por nebulosidade baixa, 1que se desenvolveu essencialmente a N a partir do meio da manhã, que se começou a dissipar durante a tarde.

Actualmente sigo já com 18.1ºC, 51%HR e 1010hPa.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2009 às 21:27)

Boas, tenho neste momento 15,6ºC, 39%, 1019 hPa e vento fraco a moderado de leste. A mínima foi de 9,3ºC e a máxima de 20,8ºC.

PS: nos arredores da cidade 9,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2009 às 22:28)

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.2ºC e 37% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Set 2009 às 22:59)

Por aqui nota-se um fresco bastante agradável .

T: *16,6ºC*
HR: *41%*
PA: *1013,5mb/hPa*


----------



## amarusp (15 Set 2009 às 23:03)

15,7ºC é a temperatura actual, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2009 às 23:05)

boas 
por aqui o ceu esteve geralmente limpo e o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas que foi enfraquecendo durante a tarde. as temperaturas nao subiram muito por aqui. 
neste momento esta tudo calmo. ceu limpo e sem vento. 

a max.: 23.0ºC
actual: 19.9ºC 
HR: 45%
press: 1012 hPa
vento: ausente


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Set 2009 às 23:29)

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, o vento soprou em geral fraco, a temperatura variou hoje entre os 13.8°C de mínima e os 24.2°C de máxima. Actualmente estão 17.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2009 às 23:31)

Vento fraco,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Set 2009 às 06:55)

offtopic:

*Primeiras neves na cordinheira cantábrica *(ESTAÇÃO SUPERIOR TELEFÉRICO FUENTE DÉ) .ver webcams em montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com

Fonte: http://montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com/2008_07_01_archive.html


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 08:14)

Bom dia

7,4ºC e o céu a começar a ficar nublado.

7,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## Z13 (16 Set 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Mínima bem fresquinha, por aqui: *6.8ºc*


Neste momento, céu muito nublado, e *9.6ºc*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui de manhã o céu estava muito nublado,mas ao longo da manhã passou a limpo.

Neste momento vão chegando algumas nuvens do lado de espanha,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.7ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2009 às 14:09)

O céu por aqui cada vez vai ficando mais nublado por nuvens médias ,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.8ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2009 às 14:53)

Caiu até há uns minutos atrás um forte aguaceiro que deixou também bastante granizo e fez descer a temperatura até aos actuais 15,1ºC. Neste momento já não chove.

A mínima desta manhã foi de 8,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 15:00)

Fil disse:


> Caiu até há uns minutos atrás um forte aguaceiro que deixou também bastante granizo e fez descer a temperatura até aos actuais 15,1ºC. Neste momento já não chove.



Espectáculo 


Aqui não caiu nada


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2009 às 15:13)

Dan disse:


> Espectáculo
> 
> 
> Aqui não caiu nada



Nem chuva nem nada? 

Nas fotos que tirei até parece neve.




Agora 14.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 15:20)

Fil disse:


> Nem chuva nem nada?
> 
> Nas fotos que tirei até parece neve.
> 
> ...



Parece que aqui em Bragança é só precipitação sólida 


Aqui nem chuva


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 15:22)

Resumo do dia 15/9/2009:

Céu limpo tornando-se parcialmente limpo durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco(até 15km/h), sendo moderado durante a a tarde(até 30km/h) a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 55km/h.

Tºmáx:23.2ºC
Tºmín:11.6ºC
Tºméd:16.5ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:57.6 km/h
Horas de sol:9.1h
HR méd:51.3%

Muito boa sorte para os Bragantinos(), pois para mim parece que hoje não cá vem nada...

Apesar de o céu estar limpo, o vento sopra de N a W, trazendo o Sol e empurrando as nuvens para E, mesmo estando a desenvolver-se sobre mim algo...


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2009 às 15:23)

Fil disse:


> Nem chuva nem nada?
> 
> Nas fotos que tirei até parece neve.
> 
> ...



Realmente parece É para ver se deixam de se queixar...


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2009 às 15:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Realmente parece É para ver se deixam de se queixar...



Para isso é preciso que caia bem mais que isto, apenas deixou 0,7 mm no meu pluviómetro. Vamos com apenas 35% da precipitação normal até ao momento. 

15,2ºC, 52% e 1008 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2009 às 15:38)

Fil disse:


> Para isso é preciso que caia bem mais que isto, apenas deixou 0,7 mm no meu pluviómetro. Vamos com apenas 35% da precipitação normal até ao momento.
> 
> 15,2ºC, 52% e 1008 hPa.



Com quanta precipitação vais?


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2009 às 15:47)

N_Fig disse:


> Com quanta precipitação vais?



Eu vou com 252,5 mm, e a estação do IM com 272,2 mm.

16,0ºC agora.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 16:05)

Fil disse:


> Eu vou com 252,5 mm, e a estação do IM com 272,2 mm.
> 
> 16,0ºC agora.



Só?!

é muito pouco comparado com os meus dados(do IM e meus- a partir de Maio).


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 16:07)

Aguaceiro também aqui e com algum granizo.

16,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 16:25)

Dan disse:


> Aguaceiro também aqui e com algum granizo.
> 
> 16,1ºC por agora.



Por cá parece que eu não vou ter nada hoje...

Depois do maldito vento de W ter-me levado todas as nuvens negras, parece eu de N volta a ressurgir a esperança numa bela duma chuvada...

Sigo com 19.1ºC, 31%HR e 1005.5hPa.


----------



## Z13 (16 Set 2009 às 16:26)

Aqui pela baixa a chuva era mais liquida..... mas a temperatura caiu dos *19ºc* para os *15ºC.*

E o cheiro que este aguaceiro deixou...?  ahhh.... saudades


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 17:42)

15,1ºC, chuva e trovoada por aqui.


.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 17:46)

A temperatura baixou para 13,0ºC.


.


----------



## meteo (16 Set 2009 às 17:51)

Dan disse:


> A temperatura baixou para 13,0ºC.
> 
> 
> .



UI,ui bem fresquinho  Já começa Bragança a evidenciar-se pelo frio.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2009 às 18:18)

boas 
de manhã por aqui o eu esteve pouco nublado e sem vento. 
a noite esteve calma. 
de tarde o ceu começou a ficar nublado por cumulos e ninbostratus que se desevolverm e subiram formando algumas torres pos lados da serra da estrela. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

MIN: 16.1ºC
max: 23.4C
actual: 21.2ºC
vento: fraco de NW (16km/h) 
HR: 31%
press: 1006 hPa


----------



## Z13 (16 Set 2009 às 18:33)

Depois de um belo aguaceiro, estamos com *12,4ºc* e uma pecipitação acumulada de *4,3mm* durante  a tarde...



Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2009 às 18:55)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a tarde foi de algum sol com algumas nuvens há mistura.

Neste momento o céu continua meio nublado,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 21.3ºC e 44% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.1ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Set 2009 às 19:07)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens e vento sopra *moderado de NW*.

*Temp. 17.1ºC*.

Algumas fotos tiradas à pouco...









--------------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 13.1ºC (até ao momento)

Máx. 22.1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 20:25)

Z13 disse:


> Depois de um belo aguaceiro, estamos com *12,4ºc* e uma pecipitação acumulada de *4,3mm* durante  a tarde...
> 
> 
> 
> Z13



Só cá é que não chove...

Deixem, porque parece que vem uma massa de nuvens a W, N e E a meu caminho, e pelo que se vê no radar do IM, carregada de chuva!!!

Sigo com 14.6ºC, 61%HR e 1005.9hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2009 às 21:38)

Céu neste momento muito nublado,com a temperatura a descer.

Actuais 17.7ºC e 55% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2009 às 21:50)

Por aqui o céu ficou muito nublado num piscar de olhos...

T: *17,8ºC*
HR:* 48%*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 21:56)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui o céu ficou muito nublado num piscar de olhos...
> 
> T: *17,8ºC*
> HR:* 48%*



Por cá o cenário está igual, mas não foi repentino...

Sigo com 14.6ºC.
O Outono começa a fazer-se sentir!!!


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Embora muito pouco, começou a chover agora.

Ouvem-se apenas as gotas bater nos telhados, mas pode ser que venha mais .


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2009 às 22:23)

tive a informação que chove bastante em gouveia. 

por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado. e com ausencia de vento. 

actual: 18.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Set 2009 às 22:53)

Por aqui:

*Céu pouco nublado o mesmo limpo.
HR: 68%
Temp. 13.1ºC *_(igualada a mínima desta madrugada)_

Portanto, não há sinais de chuva aqui para baixo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2009 às 22:58)

Por aqui já tive que dar uma corrida há frente dela ,andando a dar o passeio nocturno com o cachorro pelo bairro...começa a cair umas pingas bem grossas,que até fazia barulho ao cair nos carros...mas foi de pouca duração,só deu para molhar o chão totalmente.

Actuais 17.5ºC e 58% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Set 2009 às 23:20)

Abateu-se nesta zona uma enorme trovoada.

Relâmpagos enormes e os trovões fazem tremer o chão.

Amanhã posto fotos e vídeos.

Entretanto começou a chover e sigo com:
T: *17,0ºC*
HR:* 45%*


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2009 às 23:32)

tudo calmo por aqui ceu encoberto sem vento 

actual: 18.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2009 às 23:35)

O céu continua muito nublado,o ventou aumentou de velocidade,já se ouviu alguns trovões e clarões...atirar para o longe,a NE daqui,como reporta o Dave.

Actuais 17.9ºC e 48% de HR.


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Animado pelo interior Norte e Centro!
E toda essa massa de ar frio em altitude a ser trazida abaixo nos aguaceiros bastante interessante!
Penhas Douradas às 21UTC tinha apenas 6.4º com precipitação registada!
A cota de neve não andará muitas centenas de metros acima da Torre, talvez nos 2500m qualquer coisa do género..
Notável para esta altura do ano!  

PS: Segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal, na Torre estarão 3º!


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:

7,1ºC / 20,1ºC


11,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2009 às 01:47)

Ela anda ai... já ouvi alguns trovões e vi alguns flash's, ainda que bem longe, penso que na direcção N/NW. O vento sopra fraco de W. Temp. 13.5°C. Até manhã!


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2009 às 07:50)

bom dia
por aqui o dia veio com ceu limpo e sem vento. 
a noite arrefeceu mais um bocadinho. 

MIN e actual: 14.6ºC
HR: 70 %
vento: ausente
press: 1010 hPa


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2009 às 08:45)

Por aqui depois de uma noite/madrugada em que ainda choveu e deu para ver uns relâmpagos o dia começa com céu limpo e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 11,6ºC.

6,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *14,5ºC*
HR: *73%*

Tmín: *11,4ºC*

Ontem durante a noite.





[ame="http://s473.photobucket.com/albums/rr100/daviddmmartins/?action=view&current=IMG_3687.flv"]IMG_3687.flv video by daviddmmartins - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## Z13 (17 Set 2009 às 12:22)

Por aqui já temos agora uma temperatura normal... *18ºc*

A mínima é que já foi bem outonal!! *4,7ºc*




por agora, sol


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2009 às 12:25)

Por aqui o céu continua limpo mas agora só por cima de mim, porque em redor vão aparecendo muitos cumulos, alguns de dimenção razoável. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a noite já foi algo fresca,pelas 6.00 h ainda choveu em forma de aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºC e 45% de HR.

A miníma chegou aos 12.7ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (17 Set 2009 às 12:44)

POor cá o dia acordou limpo, mas foi aumentando de nebulosidade por cumulus, quee já são cumulus congestus.

Sigo com 19.2ºC e 41%HR e


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2009 às 12:47)

Alguns cumulus e 17,4ºC por agora.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2009 às 14:02)

O céu por aqui continua na mesma,muitas nuvens médias,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.3ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 15:01)

Mais um dia nublado...

Há pouco senti cair algumas gotas, mas parou logo.

Sigo com:
T: *22,8ºC*
HR: *39%*
PA: *1008,3mb/hPa*


----------



## jPdF (17 Set 2009 às 15:01)

Em Sobreira Formosa o céu está com este aspecto desde o momento em que acordei por volta das 9 horas:





Temp actual: 21.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 15:27)

A temperatura vai baixando, ao contrário da nebulosidade que vai aumentando.

T: *22,3ºC*
HR: *36%*


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2009 às 17:03)

Por aqui o céu está para todos os gostos, partes em que está limpo, outras nublado por cumulus, ou ainda totalmente encoberto por nuvens medias/altas.




_(Vista para varios quadrantes)_

Temp. *18.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2009 às 17:35)

Céu nublado, 18,5ºC e de vez em quando alguns chuviscos.



.


----------



## *Marta* (17 Set 2009 às 18:14)

Chuvinha!! Maravilhosa, linda e airosa!!  
Uma trovoadinha a acompanhar é que era... mas já que não pode ser...
E se fosse em Janeiro... não sei. As temperaturas desceram drasticamente!!


----------



## Mjhb (17 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Por cá o céu está agora nublado por nuvens altas e médias, não tendo nem sequer ter caido uma pinga.
Daqui vêm-se de W e E muitas nuvens, e provavelmente deve estar a chover na Guarda e no litoral, que de W se aproximam muitas nuvens e das bem negras...

Sigo com 14.1ºC, 52%HR e 1007.6hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2009 às 18:28)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo, estando agora nos 17.5ºC.

Estando o céu a ficar encoberto...





...mas ainda resta um pouco de céu azul, mas o impressionante é a quantidade de cumulus no horizonte, Este.


----------



## amarusp (17 Set 2009 às 19:38)

Boa noite, 
Depois de na ultima hora o céu ter ficado praticamente limpo, eis que volta a ficar nublado.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Set 2009 às 21:27)

Resumo do dia 16/9/2009:

Céu me geral pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir do meio da manhã, tornando-se depois limpo ao cair da noite.
Neblina matinal.
vento em geral moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h, soprando de W.

Tºmáx:20.6ºC
Tºmín:11.3ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:36.0km/h
Horas de sol:10.9h
HR méd:58.7%


----------



## amarusp (17 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Céu nublado, vento fraco e uns refrescantes 12ºC


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 21:34)

Sinto um leve cheiro a pó (característico destas chuvas) no ar.
O céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas e o vento é frio.

T: *15,5ºC*
HR: *66%*
PA: *1009,4mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Extremos de hoje:

6,2ºC / 20,9ºC 


15,0ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2009 às 22:10)

Boas noites!

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.0ºC e 53% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.7ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2009 às 22:16)

boas 
o ceu esteve com o ceu limpo ate ao fim da manhã. 
de tarde a neblusidade foi aumentado á media de ia anoitecendo 
por nuvems medias e altas.hove algum vento fraco durante a tarde. 
neste momento o ceu esta encoberto. e o vento e fraco. 

MAX: 20.9ºC
actual: 17.3ºC
HR: 67%
vento fraco de SW
press: 1013 hPa


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2009 às 22:35)

Actualmente 13,1ºC, 54% e 1010 hPa. Algumas pingas durante o dia apenas. Mínima de 7,0ºC e máxima de 19,2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *14,7ºC*
HR: *70%*
PA: *1009,8mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2009 às 22:55)

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 11.7ºC

Máx. 20.8ºC*  - Actual: 13.7°C e 72% de HR


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 22:59)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx:* 23,6ºC* (máxima mais baixa do mês)
Tmín: *11,4ºC* (mínima mais baixa do mês)

HRmáx: *90%* (HR mais elevada do mês)
HRmín: *35%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.5ºC e 55% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui o vento amainou e ao que parece a descida da temperatura fez o mesmo.
O céu mantém-se nublado.

T: *14,6ºC*
HR: *72%*


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Por hoje é tudo.

T: *14,4ºC*
HR:* 72%*
PA: *1009,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2009 às 00:06)

O pessoal do norte lá nas temperaturas baixas ganha nos


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2009 às 06:58)

bom dia
por aqui o dia veio com chuva que cai desde as 5h 
e chuva moderada por veses forte. agora e cai levemente. 
as temperatura baixou mais um bocadinho. nao houve vento durante a noite. 

MIN e actual: 15.8ºC
HR: 97%
vento ausente
precipitação: 1 mm
press: 1013 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 11:02)

ricardop120 disse:


> por aqui o dia veio com chuva que cai desde as 5h



Por aqui também, se bem que há pouco mais de 20min parou de chover.

Sem dúvida que já parecem dias de Outono.

T: *14,5ºC*
HR:* 85%*
PA: *1013,0mb/hPa

*


----------



## jPdF (18 Set 2009 às 11:52)

Dave, por aqui também chegou o outono, a chuva cai desde madrugada, as vezes com maior intensidade...vamos ver até quando durará.

Agora sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2009 às 12:23)

Boas tardes !

Finalmente hoje acordei com chuva,e continua até ao momento.

Céu enconberto totalmente,vento fraco.

Temperaturas outonais,actuais 14.7ºC e 90% de HR e 2.0mm de .


----------



## Fil (18 Set 2009 às 12:52)

Aqui no deserto chuva nem vê-la, o céu está nublado mas com muitas abertas e a temperatura é de 17,3ºC. A mínima esta manhã foi de 8,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2009 às 12:53)

Resumo do dia 17/9/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado, sendo limpoa a pouco nublado até meio damanhã.
Vento em geral fraco, tornandos-e modeardo a forte, de W a 35km/h.

Tºmáx:20.3ºC
Tºmín:9.4ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.2
Horas de sol:9.5h
HR méd:66.5%


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Set 2009 às 13:47)

Por aqui o céu está totalmente nublado por nuvens medias/baixas mas não chove de momento. Está fresquinho hoje com 15.9°C e 70% de HR. O vento sopra fraco de SW e foram registados 1.7mm de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2009 às 14:13)

Por aqui a chuva parou aos minutos atrás,o céu continua muito nublado,pela hora do almoço ainda choveu bem.

Actuais 15.6ºC e 90% de HR e 4.0mm de


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2009 às 14:31)

Céu nublado e 19,9ºC por agora.


7,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 14:39)

Boas.

Por aqui o céu mantém-se nublado, mas já se vêem algumas abertas a norte.

Sigo com:
T: *18,1ºC*
HR: *72%*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2009 às 17:03)

Pr cá teve a chover desde cerca das 4/4:30h da manhã até cerca das 10h, sempre moderadinha e certinha, sempre constante.
O céu está maioritariamente nublado, mas já esteve mais, apesar de começar a encobrir de novo.
Tenho já 8.2mm, mas acho estranha a elevada hPa: 1015.1hPa!!!

Sigo com 16.1ºC, 81%HR e vento de W/que me leva todas sa nuvens) a 18km/h.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 17:07)

Por aqui o céu está parcialmente limpo e sigo com:
T: *20,0ºC*
HR: *67%*
PA: *1012,4mb/hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Set 2009 às 17:52)

Por aqui nada de especial, vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco, com a temperatura nos 18.4°C. 

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *2.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2009 às 19:06)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui de tarde já não houve mais pinga,com o céu a ficar com muitas abertas e bons momentos de algum sol  .

Neste momento o céu continua pouco nublado,vento moderado W/NW.

Actuais 18.9ºC e 61% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.7ºC / 20.4ºC e 4.5mm de .


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 19:54)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar limpo, um bom presságio para ter uma mínima baixa.

T: *17,7ºC*
HR: *67%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2009 às 21:21)

Céu pouco nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 16.2ºC e 75% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Por aqui *chove fraco* e a temperatura está nos  *14.5°C*, HR nos 83%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2009 às 22:52)

Por aqui tudo calmo com vento fraco.

Actuais 15.1ºC e 80% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Set 2009 às 23:09)

Por hoje é tudo.
O vento está fraco e o céu limpo.

T: *15,2ºC*
HR: *72%*
PA: *1014,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 09:30)

Resumo do dia 18/9/2009:

Céu me geral muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado ao final da tarde, voltando a  encobrir temporariamente durante a a noite.
Chuva moderada e constante até meio da manhã, passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco durante atarde, sendo temporariamante moderado durante a amnhã e parte da noite, cpm rajadas na ordem dos 25 a 30km/h.
Neblina matinal.

Tºmáx:17.8ºC
Tºmín:10.3ºC
Precipitação(mm):8.2
Rajada máx.32.0km/h
Horas de sol:6.1h
HR méd:92.9%


----------



## Bruno Matos (19 Set 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia 
Este é o meu primeiro post aqui no forum!

Hoje a Covilhã acordou com céu muito nublado. Durante a noite não choveu e a temperatura desceu aos 10.8°C..esteve bem fresquinho!

Hoje esperemos por chuva lá mais para a tarde.! 

Abraço pa todos!


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 09:51)

Bruno Matos disse:


> Bom dia
> Este é o meu primeiro post aqui no forum!
> 
> Hoje a Covilhã acordou com céu muito nublado. Durante a noite não choveu e a temperatura desceu aos 10.8°C..esteve bem fresquinho!
> ...



Sê bem vindo a Fórum.

Por Viseu o céu começa a encobrir por cumulus e stratocumulus, principalmente a E e W.

Sigo com 14.1ºC e 99HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 10:59)

Por cá o céu está já muito nublado, com abertas a W e N , mas a S está completamente nublado, por cumulus e stratocumulus, com muito bom  desenvolvimento.

O vento tem soprado de N, moderado, agora com 20km/h, e está muito frio(7.1ºC).A pressão está elevadíssima:1026.1hPa!!!!!!!!!!!111

Sigo com 13.1ºC(caiu um pouco) e 81%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2009 às 12:51)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o céu de manhã estava com poucas nuvens e fresco.

Neste momento as nuvens já são em maior numero,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.6ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2009 às 15:24)

Boas,céu continua pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Actuais 22.8ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2009 às 15:40)

Boa tarde.

Aqui a mínima foi até aos 11,3ºC.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *23,7ºC*
HR:* 38%*
PA: *1017,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Bruno Matos (19 Set 2009 às 16:28)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui pela Covilhã sigo com céu pouco nublado, 21,6ºC  e 48% de HR.

Abraço a todos!


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2009 às 17:11)

Já se nota a diferença dos dias anteriores.

Aqui ainda sigo com:
T: *23,3ºC*
HR: *35%*
PA: *1016,8mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2009 às 18:13)

Por aqui o pôr do Sol está a ser tapado por nuvens altas e médias.

T:* 22,0ºC*
HR: *38%*
PA: *1016,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 18:29)

Neste momento o sol brilha entre as cumulus e statocumulus e uma massa fina de altostratus.
Ainda chegou a chuviscar, mas nada acumulou.

Sigo com 16.9ºC, 58%HR e 1022.5hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 19:32)

As nuvens altas já levantaram na maioria mas sobram ainda algumas cumulus e stratocumulus.
A temperatura cai pouco a apouco, talvez hoje a mínima seja abaixo da mínima deste Verão(8.4ºC)...

Sigo com 13.9ºC, 75%HR e 1024.2hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Set 2009 às 19:41)

Por aqui ainda há algumas nuvens _(como se vê na foto)_, e está fresco, temperatura nos *15.8ºC*.





-----------

Temperaturas:

18/09/09

*Mín. 13.2ºC
Máx. 18.6ºC*

19/09/09

*Mín. 12.2ºC
Máx. 19.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2009 às 20:18)

Céu neste momento com algumas nuvens altas,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 17.7ºC e 56% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.3ºC / 23.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Set 2009 às 21:41)

Por aqui já se nota novamente o frio.

 Aventurei-me a ir à rua falar com um amigo de chinelos, quando entrei tive aquela sensação de frio que só se tem no Inverno .

T: *15,8ºC*
HR:* 66%*
PA: *1018,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2009 às 22:36)

Por aqui tudo calmo com vento fraco.

Actuais 15.4ºC e 70% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2009 às 23:31)

Por hoje fico por aqui,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Bruno Matos (19 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Boa noite.
Aqui pelos lados da Serra da Estrela o céu está limpo o vento está fraco com
12.7ºC de temperatura e 55HR..

Até manhã a todos!


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 08:26)

o dia acordou limpo, em nenhuma nuvem à vista, mas a mínima foi de 9.7ºC!!!
Houve uma grande orvalhada, que ainda deixou alguma neblina.

Sigo com 12.1ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 11:04)

Bons dias !

Ao fim de alguns dias de o céu andar sempre com muita neblusidade,hoje o céu ja apareceu totalmente limpo,já prometer que as temperaturas hoje vão subir alguma coisita com continuidade para os próximos dias,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.8ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 12:11)

Neste momento o céu vai ficando salpicado com algumas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.3ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 13:26)

Por aqui o retrato continua igual quanto ao céu,vento continua fraco de NW/N.

Actuais 25.1ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2009 às 15:06)

Boa tarde Estou de volta a Bragança

Por agora registo 21.5ºC e céu nublado por algumas nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 15:51)

Boas tardes !

O céu por aqui já se apresenta com mais nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.9ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Por cá o céu está muito nublado por cumulus, mas também por cirrus.
Ao longo do doa a convecção foi dando os seus frutos, mas agora começam  a dissipar-se.

Sigo com 21.7ºC, 1019.9hPa e 37%HR.


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Set 2009 às 16:48)

Boa tarde a todos! 

Aqui pela Covilhã o céu acordou limpo e agora encontra-se com pouca nebulosidade. O dia hoje esteve com uma temperatura bem mais agradavel e por volta das 15h estavam 27,9ºC.. por agora acuso 24.2ºC com 44%HR.. A minima na noite passada foi de 10,4ºC um pouquinho menos fresco que as ultimas noites! 

Até logo e abraço a todos!


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 17:28)

Resumo do dia 19/9/2009:

Céu me geral pouco nublado, temporariamente nublado durante a tarde, com ocorrência de chuviscos.
Vento em geral moderado de W, com rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h a 30km/h, soprando temporariamente de N durante a tarde.

Tºmáx:18.2ºC
Tºmín:10.6ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.4mm
Rajada máx:32.4km/h
Horas de sol:5.5h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 18:10)

Por aqui o céu continua meio nublado por nuvens médias e altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.7ºC e 32% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.1ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 19:46)

O céu por aqui continua pouco nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.0ºC e 44% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Por cá depois duma tarde de nuvens altas, o céu apresenta-se agora limpo e bem estrelado.

Actuais 14.8ºC, 74%HR e 1021.1hPa.

Até amanhã!!!


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2009 às 21:46)

De volta, depois de uns dias pela região da Serra da Estrela.





















Extremos de hoje:

7,5ºC / 23,7ºC

16,7ºC por agora.


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Set 2009 às 22:28)

Boa noite! 

Depois de um dia com céu pouco nublado a noite chegou e permanece com céu praticamente estrelado. 
Mais uma semaninha de bom tempo  ! .. depois.. ai depois... a partir do dia 29 chuva e chuva   vão ver! 

Actuais: 17.2ºC e 51% HR..


----------



## belem (20 Set 2009 às 22:33)

Bruno Matos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Depois de um dia com céu pouco nublado a noite chegou e permanece com céu praticamente estrelado.
> Mais uma semaninha de bom tempo  ! .. depois.. ai depois... a partir do dia 29 chuva e chuva   vão ver!
> ...



Senão chover logo a partir do dia 29, um queijinho da Serra da Estrela fica prometido a cada um dos membros daqui do forum!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2009 às 22:36)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo com céu limpo e vento fraco de W/NW.

Actuais 19.4ºC e 59% de HR.


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Set 2009 às 22:53)

belem disse:


> Senão chover logo a partir do dia 29, um queijinho da Serra da Estrela fica prometido a cada um dos membros daqui do forum!




Hum..queijinho!! 
Vai chover ! Vais ver! 
Abraço


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 10:24)

belem disse:


> Senão chover logo a partir do dia 29, um queijinho da Serra da Estrela fica prometido a cada um dos membros daqui do forum!



Olha que eu não me esqueço...
Queres que te envie a morada?

Resumo do dia 20/9/2009:

Céu em geral pouco nublado, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade  durante a tarde por nuvens convectivas, sendo por nuvens altas a partir do meio da mesma.
Neblina matinal.
Vento em geral fraco durante a manhã, passando a moderado de W a N, com rajadas na ordem dos 20a 25km/h, durante a tarde.

Tºmáx:24.3ºC
Tºmín:9.6ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:36.4km/h
Horas de sol:7.1h
HR méd:76.3%


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 12:04)

Por cá o céu vai apresentando algumas nuvens, altas a N e convectivas a S e E, mas nada aqui perto.

Actualmente tenho 18.2ºC, 1022.9hPa e 61%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 13:52)

Enquanto as nuvens altas se vão desvanecendo aW e N, a convecção ganha força, criando nuvens cada vez maiores, mais perto e mais rápido.
O vento finalmente vem de E a SE , que me vai trazendo nuvens, que já andam a cerca de 40/50km...

Apesar da nebulosidade, não espero nada, porque ontem começou mais cedo e não deu em nada!

Sig com 22.1ºC, 1021.9hPa e 41%HR.


----------



## Serrano (21 Set 2009 às 14:16)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 25 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2009 às 14:23)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui muito sol e temperaturas agradáveis .

De manhã o céu apareceu totalmente limpo,com o passar da manhã começaram aparecer nuvens altas e agora também médias,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.5ºC e 31% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Caro ALBIMETEO, qual é o aspecto dessas nuvens?
Pode enviar-me uma foto'

É que acho estranho que sejam médias, pois quando são de origem convectiva, num dia como o de hoje costumam ser baixas, como cumulus e stratocmulus, e olhando para SE e as imagens de satélite, é o que vejo...

Por cá o céu vai ganhando nebulosidade convectiva, agora um pouquito mais longe, pois o vento rodou temporariamente para W, empurrando-as.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 15:23)

Parece que hoje tudo foge de mim...
As cumulus e stratocumulus fugiram para S, mas estão já a mais de 80km!

Para compensação, não muito longe daqui, a cerca de 30a 35kma W, sobre a Serra do Caramulo, formam-se agora algumas cumulus, já bastante desenvolvidas verticalmente, bem mais que as da Serra da Estrela e da Serra da Lousã.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 16:26)

AGora o céu apresenta-se mais limpo, principalmente a S...

Sigo com 23.2ºC, 29%HR:ekk: e 1019hPa.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2009 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Dia de sol aqui por Bragança, registo neste momento 22.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 16:40)

Aguparam-se muitas das stratocumulus que ainda existiam a E,  e formaram uma grande massa de stratocumulus, já em dissipação.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 18:26)

Por aqui depois duma tarde cheia de nuvens convectivas, agira reinam as nuvens altas, que me deram uma baixa de temperatura, aliada a um vento de N, em geral moderado.

Sigo com 20.0ºC, 34%HR e 1018.4hPa.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2009 às 18:31)

21,9ºC e alguns cirrus.


Extremos de hoje:

8,9ºC / 22,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2009 às 18:53)

Por agora 20.2ºC aqui em Bragança

MAX:24.2ºC
MIN:9.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2009 às 19:10)

Boa tarde

Um perfeito dia de verão neste dia de equinócio.

Muito sol e apenas um fresquinho pela manhã!

Extremos de hoje

*+6,0ºc* / *+24,8ºc*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Boas tardes!

A tarde ainda foi a cheirar a verão ,com uma temperatura boazinha.

Neste momento o céu está limpo,vento quase nulo.

Actuais 25.4ºC e 31% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.6ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2009 às 19:19)

Pedro disse:


> Caro ALBIMETEO, qual é o aspecto dessas nuvens?
> Pode enviar-me uma foto'
> 
> É que acho estranho que sejam médias, pois quando são de origem convectiva, num dia como o de hoje costumam ser baixas, como cumulus e stratocmulus, e olhando para SE e as imagens de satélite, é o que vejo...
> ...



Caro Pedro,a esta hora já não há nuvens dessas no céu,para a próxima,apresentas .


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2009 às 19:30)

boas

por aqui o dia comecou com alguns bancos de nevoeiro por cima do rio. 
o ceu esteve em geral limpo, com alguma neblusidade durante a tarde. 
neste memonto o ceu esta nublado por cirrus. 
nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
nao tenho os valores da maxima nem da minima devido uma pequena avaria
no emissor da temperatura... que ja esta resolvida. 

mas as temperatura naquela cena da farmacia marcava 24.5ºC as 17h

actual: 21.8ºC
vento: muito fraco de direcção variavel
HR: 29%
press: 1019 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 19:32)

O céu já limpo e sigo com 19.8ºC, 39%HR e 1021.1hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 20:36)

As nuvens altas regressaram , ao contrário do que aconteceu com o vento, que se desvaneceu...

Terei umas fotos óptimas, do também óptimo pôr-do-sol de hoje, que colocarei provavelmente amanhã de manhã, no tópico correcto.

Até amanhã.


----------



## amarusp (21 Set 2009 às 22:04)

Eram 19h 30m quando o sol se pôs pelo última vez neste verão.
que venha o Outono!
Temperatura actual:19,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2009 às 22:18)

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento nulo.

Actuais 21.3ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2009 às 23:23)

Actuais 20.6ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Set 2009 às 23:55)

Céu limpo, vento muito fraco e *18.3ºC*.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 11.5ºC

Máx. 24.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2009 às 00:02)

por aqui tudo calmo. ceu limpo e sem vento. esta uma noite muito nitida

actual: 19.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2009 às 07:41)

bom dia

por aqui o dia comecou com ceu limpo. e vento fraco. 

MIN e actual: 16.4ºC
HR: 70%
press: 1021hPa
vento: fraco com rajadas de NE


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 08:49)

Resumo do dia 21/9/2009(feriado municipal de Viseu):

Céu em gera pouco nublado, sendo muito nublado e por nuvens altas durante a tarde.
vento em geral fraco durante a tarde, sendo moderado durante a manhã, soprando de NE(aleluia), com rajadas na ordem dos 25 a 30km/h.

Tºmáx:24.2ºC
Tºmín:12.0ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:39.1km/h
Horas de sol:9.1h
HR méd:60.6%


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 09:10)

Por cá o dia acordou limpo, mas foram já aparecendo algumas cirrocumulus a N e W, mas nada de mais.

Hoje a manhã foi bem mais amena, com a mínima mais altas que ontem, mas espero que isso mude brevemente...

Actuais 15.9ºC, 1023.1hPa e 76%HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia 

Céu quase sem nuvens e 19,7ºC por aqui.

10,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (22 Set 2009 às 11:54)

amarusp disse:


> Eram 19h 30m quando o sol se pôs pelo última vez neste verão.
> que venha o Outono!
> Temperatura actual:19,2ºC








Grande foto!!  Muitos parabéns!


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Set 2009 às 11:59)

amarusp disse:


> Eram 19h 30m quando o sol se pôs pelo última vez neste verão.



Que dizer? 
Está deslumbrante, etc..., parabéns!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2009 às 12:30)

Boas tardes!

Estou a escrever o primeiro post através do novo serviço da internet pelo meo-fibra da PT .

O dia por aqui nasceu de céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.8ºC e 40% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2009 às 14:07)

Por aqui as ultimas horas de verão continua,céu limpo,temperatura agradável,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.1ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2009 às 18:42)

Dia de sol e algum calor aqui por Bragança 

Nunca mais vem o frio a sério


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2009 às 19:26)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui mais uma tarde sem novidades,com uma temperatura fixe.

Céu limpo todo o dia,vento continua muito fraco.

Actuais 24.5ºC e 33% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.9ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 19:27)

joseoliveira disse:


> Que dizer?
> Está deslumbrante, etc..., parabéns!



Realmente, a foto estava bestial, mas não era o último pôr-do-sol do Verão 2009, mas sim o de hoje, no qual o sol se pôs precisamente a W, nem mais 1º, nem menos 1º; mesmo a W...

Durante a a hora do almoço, na Serra da Estrela , ou melhor, sobre  ala ainda se desenvolveram algumas stratocumulus, mas passados cerca de 30min, foram-se.
Pra além disso, foram aparecendo algumas nuvens altas, mas nada demais.

Agora com 22.5ºC!!!, 39%HE e 1018.5hPa.


----------



## amarusp (22 Set 2009 às 19:59)

Pedro disse:


> Realmente, a foto estava bestial, mas não era o último pôr-do-sol do Verão 2009, mas sim o de hoje, no qual o sol se pôs precisamente a W, nem mais 1º, nem menos 1º; mesmo a W...
> 
> Realmente não verifiquei a hora da entrada no Outono, obrigado pela rectificação!
> Temperatura actual:19.2ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2009 às 20:32)

Por aqui 20,3ºC, 34%, 1021 hPa, céu limpo e vento fraco de SE. Mínima de 11,1ºC e máxima de 22,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 21:13)

Aqui o céu apresenta-se já limpo, coma alua belíssima no céu, e tenho 1018.1hPa, 58%HR e 19.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2009 às 21:31)

por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu em geral limpo. houve vento fraco ate ao meio da tarde. ao fim da tarde aouve algumas nuvens altas...
neste momento o ceu está limpo e sem vento. a temperatura subiu um pouco... 

MAX:23.6ºC
actual: 21.8ºC
HR: 42%
press: 1019 hPa
vento: ausente


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Céu limpo e 19,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,2ºC / 24,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2009 às 23:14)

Por aqui reina a calma total,vento já há longa data que está a 0 km.

O ambiente lá fora está a agradável,com 21.7ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Por aqui mais um dia de sol, com uma temperatura bastante agradavel.

Temperaturas:

*Min. 15.4ºC
Máx. 26.0ºC*

------------------

A noite segue calma, com vento fraco de N e com o termometro ainda a marcar *20.8ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2009 às 07:53)

boas 
por aqui o dia veio com ceu limpo. hove vento fraco com 
rajadas durante a noite. neste momento ainda se encontra assim. 
a noite foi bem amena. 

MIN e actual: 18.5ºC 
HR: 52 %
press: 1020 Pa
vento: fraco com algumas rajadas

até mais logo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2009 às 12:33)

Boas Tardes !

Por aqui está a ser um dia outono/verão .

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 26.5ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2009 às 14:28)

Por aqui vão aparecendo algumas nuvens,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 28.6ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2009 às 16:58)

Algumas nuvens e 26,4ºC.


12,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2009 às 17:52)

por aqui o dia eve com ceu limpo aumentando a neblusidade durante a tarde. 
nao há vento desde o meio da manhã. esteve um bocado quente por aqui... 
neste momento nao ha vento e o ceu esta nublado por nuvens medias

MAX:26.4ºC
actual: 26.0ºC
HR: 23%
vento: ausente
press: 1017 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2009 às 19:14)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a tarde já foi com ambiente atirar para o quente ,

Por agora,vou com céu limpo pela cidade e com alguns restos de nuvens em volta ,vento muito fraco de este.

actuais 27.3ºC e 28% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.3ºC / 29.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2009 às 20:42)

neste momento 24.2ºC ha 
fumo por estes lados mas nao sei onde é o incendio


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2009 às 21:02)

Boa noite

Dia de sol e calor aqui pelo Nordeste 

MAX:*27.3ºC*
MIN:*12.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2009 às 21:25)

Extremos de hoje:


12,0ºC / 27,4ºC


21,7ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Por aqui a noite está a ser calma,vento nulo.

Actuais 23.1ºC e 36% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2009 às 00:07)

Actuais 22.3ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2009 às 00:49)

tudo calmo. 
actual: 21.8 ºC 

continua o cheiro a fumo de incendio


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2009 às 07:35)

boas 
por qui o dia veio com ceu limpo. e sem vento. 

MIN: 18.5ºC
actual: 18.8ºC
hr: 51%
vento: ausente
press: 1019 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui ainda continua o ambiente mais de verão .

Céu limpo com vento moderado de Este.

Actuais 26.2ºc e 40% de HR.

A miníma desta noite foi de 19.1ºC,quase noite tropical .


----------



## Mjhb (24 Set 2009 às 12:38)

REsumo do dia 22/9/2009:

Céu em geral limpo, temporariamnete nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo do dia.
neblina matinal.
Vento em geral fraco durante a manhã, soprando modearado a forte, com rajadas perto dos 40km/h, em geral e N.

Tºmáx:24.7ºC
Tºmín:12.8ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:43.2km/h
Horas de sol:10.7h


----------



## Mjhb (24 Set 2009 às 13:04)

Resumo do dia 23/9/2009:

Céu pouco nublado, sendo maioritariamente nublado por nuvens de origem convectiva, durante a maior parte da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco aumentando em força duante a noite, com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h.

Tºmáx:28.1ºC
Tºmín:18.0ºC
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajda máx:36.5km/h
Horas de sol:11.2h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2009 às 14:10)

Por aqui o céu já vai ganhando algumas nuvens ,vento continua moderado de Este.

Actuais 28.0ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2009 às 17:08)

Ola pessoal

Mais um dia de calor por Bragança, por agora 30.2ºC


----------



## amarusp (24 Set 2009 às 18:37)

Céu muito nublado e  24,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2009 às 19:27)

Extremos da minha estação em Bragança

MAX:30.4ºc
MIN:13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2009 às 19:41)

Boas tardes !

A tarde por aqui foi,fotocópia dos ultimos dias ,ambiente quente com muita neblusidade de tarde,para onde é que anda,as nossas estações do ano .

Actuais 26.2ºC e 32% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.1ºC / 29.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2009 às 21:11)

Extremos de hoje:

13,1ºC / 28,5ºC


22,7ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2009 às 22:50)

Por aqui o noite continua calma,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.9ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2009 às 23:14)

por dia esteve com ceu limpo durante a manhã, aumentando a neblusidade 
durante a tarde.  nao houve vento durante o dia. hoje esteve quente.
nunca mais vem aqueles dias de chuva

MAX:26.9ºC
actual: 22.7ºC
HR: 53%
vento: ausente
press: 1019 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2009 às 23:43)

Sem vento subiu para os 22.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua tudo igual ,temperaturas altas dia e de noite,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.0ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2009 às 14:15)

Por aqui continua quentinho,pelo céu vão aparecendo algumas nuvens ,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 29.3ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2009 às 14:29)

Céu limpo e 25,4ºC por aqui.


14,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2009 às 17:21)

boas tardes
por aqui o dia veio com muito sol e sem vento. 
durante a manhã o ceu esteve geramente limpo e sem vento.
durante a tarde o ceu tornou-se nublado por nuvens medias.
desde 13h que o vento sopra fraco. mais um dia quente por aqui... 

MIN: 18.5ºc
MAX: 27.7ºc
actual: 27.7ºC
HR: 20 %
vento: fraco de NW
PRESS: 1014 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 21:12)

Resumo do dia 24/9/2009:

Véu em geral pouco nublado, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco durante a tarde,sendo moderado durante a tarde, e geral na ordem dos 20a 25km/h.

Tºmáx:29.0ºC
Tºmín:18.7ºC
HR méd:40.8%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:32.9km/h
Horas de sol:10.2h


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2009 às 21:15)

tudo calmo por aqui sigo com 23.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 22:34)

Muito calmo, até digo que demasiado, pensando que o Sul viveu hoje momentos de grande alegria...

Por cá foram aparecendo meia-dúzia de gatos pingados, muito coitadas, sem chuva nem tempestade de algum modo...

Agora com 22.9ºC, 39%HR e 1015.4hPa.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2009 às 22:35)

Céu limpo e 19,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

14,4ºC / 27,0ºC


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2009 às 22:57)

Por aqui tivemos mais um belo dia de verão!

Os extremos foram:

T.mínima: 9,8ºc

T. máxima: 29,4ºc



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2009 às 00:08)

Boas noites!

Por aqui tudo calmo.

Actuais 22.8ºC e 37% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.9ºC / 30.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 11:00)

é quase impossível pensar que chove e troveja neste país...

Agora com céu limpo, 20.5ºC, 1017.2hPa e 51%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2009 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 19,4ºC.

11,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 11:50)

Resumo do dia 25/9/2009.

Céu limpo durante a manhã, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade durante a tarde.
Vento em geral moderado a forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 30a a 35km/H, sendo fraco a moderado durante parte da manhã.

Tºmáx:29.2ºC
Tºmín:17.2ºC
HR méd:39.2%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:40.5km/h
Horas de sol:10.6h


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 14:58)

O céu encontra-se limpo, para variar, e existe vento moderado de N, desde o inicio da amanhã.
Vê-se já muita convecção ao longe, em especial  a E e  SW, mas come disse e volto a reforçar, bem ao longe...

Sigo com 25.9ºC, 34%HR e1014hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 16:33)

Por cá o céu está já bastante nublado, cada vez mais, com nuvens vindas dos 4 cantos de Portugal.
O vento bloqueou agora, mas quando vem vem de S ou SE.

Actuais 28.0ºC, 15%HR     e 1013.2hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 17:48)

O céu já limpou bastante, mas entre os 318º e os 345º ainda há uma massa de altocumulus castellanus.

Sigo com 29.5ºC, 35%HR e 1012.5hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 21:06)

A célula de Moura está bestial, e a crescer a olhos vistos.

Por outro lado, aqui no Centro Norte vai aumentando as nuvens altas e médias, que pode ser um bom pronúncio, visto que vêem da dita cuja célula, mas ...

Actuais 23.1ºC, 1015hpa e 68%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Set 2009 às 22:19)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o céu apresenta nuvens altas, e consigo ver trovoada a sul.

Temp. 19.6ºC

Temperaturas:

Mín. 18.0ºC
Máx. 29.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (26 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Mais um belo dia de praia, se cá a houvesse!!!

Extremos de 9,0ºc / 28,0ºc



Neste momento, *14,9ºc*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2009 às 01:23)

Z13 disse:


> Mais um belo dia de praia, se cá a houvesse!!!
> 
> Extremos de 9,0ºc / 28,0ºc
> 
> ...



Haver praia ate há, na Albufeira de Azibo da para fazer uns belos dia de praia


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2009 às 01:37)

Boas, de facto mais um dia de verão com máxima de 23,8ºC (26,7ºC na estação do IM) e mínima de 12,6ºC. Agora estão ainda 16,3ºC e céu naturalmente limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 08:44)

Resumo do dia 26/9/2009:
Céu limpo, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade média durante tarde.
Vento em geral fraco, moderado durante a manhã, com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h.

Tºmáx:29.2ºC
Tºmín:13.4ºC
HR méd:46.2%
Precipitação(mm):0.00
Rajada máx:46.8km/h
Horas de sol:11.7h


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia


Céu limpoe 17,9ºC.

13,6ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 10:46)

Céu limpo, nada de nada, nem vento depois duma madrugada cheia de neblina e muita humidade, mas até isso se foi.

Actuais 21.6ºC, 48%HR e 1019.8hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 13:13)

Boas tardes !

Céu limpo,vento moderado de Este.

Actuais 26.1ºC e 39% de HR.

Temperaturas de ontem 18.8ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2009 às 14:24)

Boas!

*Temp: 23.7ºC*

Céu pouco nublado!


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2009 às 15:25)

Boas tardes! 
Por aqui têm vindo a aumentar as nuvens no céu. Já com alguns cumulos razoaveis. O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 27.7'C.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 15:40)

Por cá cumulus bastante grandes, mais a N que a E, mas em ambos os lados, numa média de distância de 30 a 50km(máx)!

Actuais 26.1ºC(dia de Verão!) e 21%hR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 16:58)

Por aqui o céu já vai estando com muitas nuvens em volta da cidade ,vento fraco.

Actuais 29.2ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 16:59)

O céu está parcialmente nublado, por cumulus e altocumulus, com envergadura bem grande, mas já em decadência.

Actuais 26.1ºC, 18%HR e 1014.2hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Céu limpo pela cidade e muitas nuvens em volta ,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 28.5ºC e 29% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.4ºC / 29.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2009 às 18:57)

Por aqui já pingou, mas nada de especial, nem o chão molhou.

O céu está com muitas nuvens e o vento sobra em geral fraco.

Temp. 25.6ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Algumas nuvens altas e 25,0ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

13,6ºC / 27,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 19:44)

Por aqui neste momento levantou-se um grande ventania,céu está muito nublado com nuvens que vêm do lado de espanha.

Actuais 26.3ºC e 33% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 20:00)

Caro ALBIMETEO, por cá o mesmo ocorreu: mais vento, mais stratocumulus e cumulus vindos aí dos teus lados, e a evoluírem, tanto vertical como horizontalmente.

Actuais 21.5ºC, 1016hPa e 68%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2009 às 20:50)

Por hoje o estudo obriga-me a retirar-me, agora com céu quase limpo, mas a aumentar de nebulosidade, um pouco abaixo da Lua.

Actuais 19.8ºC, 59%HR.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 21:45)

Boas noites !

Por aqui a ventania de há bocado só deu em alguns aguaceiros grossos e sujar o carro ,o céu continua nublado,ambiente ainda abafado,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.3ºC e 38% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2009 às 22:01)

Por aqui o céu aparentemente ficou totalmente encoberto, pois não consigo ver nenhuma estrela, e tenho a indicação que chuvisca a alguns km's daqui.

Temperatura ainda nos *21.7ºC* e vento fraco.

Temperaturas Hoje:

*Mín. 15.1ºC
Máx. 28.3ºC*


----------



## jPdF (27 Set 2009 às 22:11)

Boas noites!
Por aqui o registo de aguaceiros por vezes fortes durante cerca de 20 minutos!
Neste momento 22.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Por aqui voltou novamente a ,mas desta vez com mais força e duração e continua.

Actuais 22.6ºC e 50% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Set 2009 às 22:55)

Por aqui nada de chuva

O céu continua muito nublado e o vento a soprar fraco.

Uma subida da temperatura, estando agora nos 24.1"C, e HR nos 21%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 22:58)

Depois desta chuvada repentina,o ambiente ficou mais doce lá forao céu continua nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.4ºC e 49% de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2009 às 23:42)

Na estação do IM da cidade,esta chuvada ainda rendeu 0.2mm, a minha estação só marca 0.5mm de cada vez,não deu para encher o penico .

Céu nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.4ºC e 45% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2009 às 07:07)

o dia por aqui veio com ceu limpo e vent fraco com rajadas... 

actual: 18.7ºC
vento: fraco a moderado ( 10 a 20 km/h)
HR: 57 %
press: 1017 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardes !

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.9ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 13:44)

Por aqui o céu está a aumentar de nebulosidade por cumulos, a desenvolverem-se bem.

O vento sopra fraco.

Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2009 às 14:50)

Pela cidade céu limpo,a W vai-se formando por lá umas nuvens jeitosas ,vamos ver ,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 28.2ºC e 34% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2009 às 15:10)

Por cá acoisa está bem boa...
O céu cobriu-se de cumulus e bm encasteladas.

Actuais 27.2ºC, 45%HR e 1015hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 15:26)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado estando o sol já escondido atrás das nuvens, ve-se também cortinas de chuva no horizonte.

Temp. 27.2ºC





Edit: Já pinga...


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 15:45)

Por aqui chuva forte, vento e trovoada.


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2009 às 15:52)

Situação muito interessante! Vai dando notícias


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 15:53)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui chuva forte, vento e trovoada.



Na última hora a multiplicação da nebulosidade tem sido espectacular, em especial nessa região, e na região a este do Sabugal!!


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 16:10)

Por aqui já quase não chove, mas ainda se ouve alguns trovões mas já a afastamento, penso que para WSW.

A temperatura deu uma queda dos *27.2ºC* para os actuais *19.8ºC*.

Mas que bela _chuvada_, acumulados *8.2 mm*.

No inicio a terra estava tão seca que quando começou a chover até levantou pó.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 17:02)

Foto tirada à instantes...


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2009 às 17:59)

boas 
por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu limpo ate ao ds 13h o vento de manhã parou de soprar por volta das 11h
dutrante a tarde po ceu tornou-se muito nublado e
por volta das 16.45 abateu-se uma forte trovoada com chuva e granizo acompanhada por vento forte. 
nao tnho fotos porqe estava a travalhar a nuvem era relativamte pequena mas bem potente...
a temperatura caiu de 27.4ºC de max para 20.9ºC 

max: 27.4ºC
actual: 20.9ºC
vento: ausente neste momento. temporariamente forte durante a trovoada. 
HR: 52%
press. 1014 hPa


----------



## amarusp (28 Set 2009 às 19:00)

Ceu bastante nublado, vento fraco a moderado e som de trovoada a sul( direcção fundão)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2009 às 19:06)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a tarde decorreu sem grandes novidades .

Neste momento muito vento,a NW daqui a coisa está preta para aquelas bandas,vamos esperar.

Actuais 23.6ºC e 40% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.6ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2009 às 19:28)

Por aqui ouvi o 1ª trovão,continua a NW muito escuro.


----------



## amarusp (28 Set 2009 às 19:55)

Vento moderado, chuva fraca e "lá longe" o barulho de trovoada.


----------



## amarusp (28 Set 2009 às 20:17)

O céu contínua muito nublado mas a chuva fraca e o vento pararam


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2009 às 21:14)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 20,2ºC.

Mais um quente dia de Verão por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

15,1ºC / 25,8ºC


----------



## amarusp (28 Set 2009 às 21:35)

Céu limpo e vento fraco. 17,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2009 às 22:46)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.5ºC e 53% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 22:59)

O céu diminui de nebulosidade, estando agora pouco nublado, o vento sopra fraco de Norte.
 Temp. 19.5 C e HR nos 38%.

Temperaturas de hoje:

Mín. 17.8 C
Máx. 27.4 C

Prec. 8.2 mm


----------



## Fil (28 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Boa noite, neste momento tenho 17,3ºC, 43%, 1019 hPa, céu limpo. A mínima foi de 14,5ºC e a máxima de 24,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2009 às 23:45)

Por aqui a noite já se nota mais fresca,actuais 19.4ºC e 53% de HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2009 às 07:48)

bom dia 
por aqui o dia veio com ceu limpo. nao ha vento e a noite ja foi mais fresquinha... 

MIN: 17.0ºC
actual: 17.9ºC
HR: 46%
vento: ausente
pres: 1015 hPa


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2009 às 09:05)

Resumo do dia 27/9/2009:

Céu me geral pouco nublado, temporariamente nublado durante tarde.
Vento me geral fraco aumentando de velocidade durante a tarde, passando a moderado, por vezes forte de E, com rajadas na ordem doa 30km/h.

Tºmáx:28.8ºC
Tºmín:15.7ºC
HR méd:47.2%
Precipitação:0.9mm
Rajada máx:35.7km/h
Horas de sol:9.2h


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2009 às 10:22)

Céu agora com muitas nuvens altas...

Parece que hoje Viseu vai ficar de novo na seca....

Actuais 20.3ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 19,6ºC.

14,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Set 2009 às 11:37)

Bom dia!

Por aqui depois de um inicio de dia com céu pouco nublado agora este está muito nublado por nuvens altas, nuvens estas que fazem com que o sol não brilhe, mas mesmo assim não deixa de estar algum calor.

O vento sopra muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2009 às 12:36)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o céu tem vindo aumentar por nuvens altas,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais,24.6ºC e 39% de HR.


----------



## Serrano (29 Set 2009 às 13:56)

Algumas nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 25 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2009 às 14:22)

Por aqui continua tudo igual,nuvens altas,vento moderado.

Actuais 25.7ºC e 35% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Set 2009 às 15:46)

Por aqui está um tempo um bocado enfadonho...

O céu é um misto de nuvens altas com cumulos, o sol está escondido, o vento neste momento praticamente não existe e a temperatura está nos 24.5ºC.

Aqui fica a imagem da situação actual...


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Set 2009 às 18:11)

Por aqui o céu ficou todo encoberto e escuro... _(como mostra a imagem)_





_Fotos tiradas para varios quadrantes._

Temp. *24.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2009 às 18:39)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a tarde foi de aumento das nuvens até ficar encoberto,mas disso não passa,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.0ºC e 42% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.2ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2009 às 18:52)

por qui o dia esteve comu limpo ate ao meio da tarde. 

neste momento encontra-se encoberto e esta muito abafado na rua. 

max: 26.4ºC
actual: 24.5ºC
HR: 45%
vento: ausente


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2009 às 20:20)

Por cá o céu foi aumentando  de nebulosidade durante o dia, em especial por nuvens altas, que mas tarde deram lugar a altostratus, altocumulus e cumulus.
O vento soprou moderado, por vezes bem forte, em geral de N ou E.

Sigo com 22.0ºC, 1012.1hPa e 29%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Set 2009 às 20:43)

Por aqui o céu continua encoberto, cairam umas pingas que deram para molhar parte da estrada, mas nem deu para registar 0.5mm.

A temperatura está nos *21.2ºC* e o vento sopra fraco.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 16.5ºC
Máx. 27.4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2009 às 20:47)

Os extremos da minha estação em Bragança:

Max:*26.4ºC*
Min:*15.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2009 às 21:52)

tudo calmo por aqui. ceu encoberto e sem vento

actual: 21.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Por aqui vai pingando há cerca de 30 m,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.5ºC e 74% de HR.


----------



## Z13 (29 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Boa noite!

Céu nublado, que não deixa baixar a temperatura...

Neste momento *19,3ºc*



Extremos do dia:  *12,1ºc*  /  *26,6ºc*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (29 Set 2009 às 23:04)

Vento fraco, céu muito nublado e 17,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Por aqui continua o céu encoberto, mas não há nada que queira cair lá de cima, só ameaças.  A temperatura mantem-se estavel nos 21°C. O vento sopra fraco de uma direcção não muito habitual, E/SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2009 às 23:30)

Ainda continua agora com mais intensidade,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.9ºC e 77% de HR.


----------



## amarusp (29 Set 2009 às 23:34)

Caiem as primeiras gotas do céu. Até amanha!


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 00:14)

Por aqui começa um ligeiro chuvisco, HR nos 56% e temperatura nos 19.2oC. 

Vento fraco (7.9 km/h de Este)

Até manhã!


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2009 às 01:02)

Boas, por cá o céu está muito nublado mas não cai absolutamente nada. A temperatura actual é ainda de 19,2ºC e o vento sopra moderado de leste. Os extremos do dia foram 14,9ºC / 23,5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2009 às 07:45)

o dia começou com ceu encoberto, sem chuva e sem vento.

a min e actual é de 18.2ºC


----------



## amarusp (30 Set 2009 às 07:49)

A noite rendeu apenas 0,5 mm, alguns chuviscos.


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 08:08)

amarusp disse:


> A noite rendeu apenas 0,5 mm, alguns chuviscos.



Do lado de lá da Serra a precipitação foi bem mais generosa.

Manteigas acumulou 4mm desde as 0h.

Trancoso, Covilhã e Sameiro (Manteigas), todas com 2mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

Inicio de dia cinzento, com o céu encoberto e sem sol. Vento muito fraco.

Precipitação, nada a registar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2009 às 12:13)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o dia acordou muito cinzentão e continua,com o ambiente mais fresco .

Actuais 20.1ºC e 70% de HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 12:27)

Por aqui o céu tem vindo a limpar, o sol já brilha e o ambiente aquece.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2009 às 14:03)

O sol já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.0ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 15:19)

Céu muito nublado e 20,4ºC.


15,5ºC de mínima esta manhã com alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 15:38)

Duas das celulas que avisto daqui...






Já deu para ouvir um trovão.

Temperatura actual: *23.5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2009 às 16:42)

Resumo do dia 29/9/2009:

Céu em geral muito nublado, e geral durante a tarde, sendo pouco nublado, por vezes limpo durante a amanhã.
Vento em geral fraco, aumentando de força ao longo do dia, tornando-se forte de W , com rajadas na ordem dos 35 a 40km/h durante a noite.

Tºmáx:25.4ºC
Tºmín:15.1ºC
Precipitação(mm):1.2
Rajada máx:45.2km/h
HR méd:48.2%
Horas de sol:8.1h


----------



## Z13 (30 Set 2009 às 16:59)

Por aqui já pingou... mas nada de significante 

A temperatura tem estado sempre pelos 20ºc, o que aliada ao céu nublado e a uma humidade de 50%, até nos dá um "ar tropical"!

Quem diria.... amanhã é Outubro


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2009 às 17:15)

Por cá aliada a uma elevada nebulosidade há uma neblina, muito sinistra, provavelmente formada pela elevada evaporação da precipitação da noite passada e de à pouco, apesar da última chuviscada ter sido fraca.

Registo já 6.3mm, principalmente durante a noite, que caiu forte, por volta das 00/1h.

Actuais 21.2ºC, 49%HR e 1014.2hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 17:18)

Por aqui limito-me a vê-las passar e ouvir uns trovões.





Mas continuo com esperanças.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2009 às 17:19)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui limito-me a vê-las passar e ouvir uns trovões.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não a percas, porque por cá a coisa está bem pior: o so, já volta a brilhar, e as nuvens retiram-se...

A coisa até ta boa para esses lados:


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 17:32)

Pedro disse:


> A coisa até ta boa para esses lados:



Pois está Pedro, eu vejo formações activas, pelo menos com chuva a cair, de praticamente todos os lados, mas tenho aqui um escudo de certeza, parece que quando estão vir na minha direcção se desviam ou dissipam.

Parecem terem quase sempre as mesmas trajectorias, acho que já vi este filme antes.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 19:52)

Céu nublado e 18,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

15,5ºC /21,2ºC


----------



## amarusp (30 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Dia pautado por céu muito nublado, vento fraco e algum chuvisco. Salvou-se o pôr-do-sol!
 Temperatura actual: 16,3ºC
Precipitação: 0,76 mm
Humidade: 80%


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 20:16)

Por aqui:

Céu com algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco de W.
HR: *65% *
Temp. *18.8ºC*

-------------------

Temperatura de Hoje:

*Mín. 15.5ºC
Máx. 24.4ºC*

Prec. *0.0mm* _(como no totoloto, foi tudo ao lado)_


----------



## amarusp (30 Set 2009 às 20:20)

Aqui está ele:


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2009 às 20:59)

Ao longo da viagem Porto ao Pocinho as condições meteorológicas mudaram radicalmente, a partir da Régua (meio do caminho) os cúmulos tornaram-se potentes e gloriosos, quando até então só se viam nuvens altas 

Com a chegada a Maçores, eis que começa a chover passado 5 minutos, o céu encontrava-se negro e carrancudo, mas nenhum sinal de trovoada só momentos depois, após a chuva ter cessado é que o trovão começou a rugir.

Neste momento já voltou a chover duas vezes desde a minha chegada (17h15) voltou a chover ás 19h15 e agora 20h45.

Estão 17.5ºC

(Queria por fotos mas a net aqui na região não é grande espingarda logo colocarei mais tarde)


----------



## belem (30 Set 2009 às 22:04)

Bruno Matos disse:


> Hum..queijinho!!
> Vai chover ! Vais ver!
> Abraço




Venha de lá um queijo e um  «pãojinho» da cherra!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2009 às 22:07)

Boas,a tarde por aqui parecia que prometia,devido há quantidade de nuvens que chegou existir no final da tarde,só deu uns aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.7ºC e 68% de HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.5ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2009 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui 17,2ºC completamente estacionários devido ao céu nublado. De madrugada ainda caíram 0,2 mm para finalizar o mês em 2,8 mm. A mínima foi de 15,0ºC e a máxima de 19,5ºC (às 00h).


----------



## Bruno Matos (30 Set 2009 às 22:44)

belem disse:


> Venha de lá um queijo e um  «pãojinho» da cherra!



Queijinho belem!! Ai ai! Fax mal ao colesterol!  
Aqui hoje choveu  ! Alias por estes lados tem chovido nos ultimos dias apesar de na 3ªfeira ter sido apenas um aguaceiro ligeiro ao fim da tarde!..mas choveu! A noite passada começou a chover ás 05h45 e parou por volta das 7h30! (2.00mm) e esta noite parece que vou ter chuva novamente! O céu encontra-se bem nublado! E Eu tou de servixo  ! phonix!!

Actuais 

15.1ºC
HR 82%
Precipitação diaria 2.00mm
precipitação anual para fechar : 764,4mm

Abraço pa todos


----------



## amarusp (30 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Antes de ir dormitar deixo a temperatura que é um pouco mais baixa que ontem: 14,4, o céu está parcialmente nhblado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2009 às 23:24)

Por aqui o céu já passou a limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.4ºC e 73% de HR.


----------

